# HG 2015



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Huntingground 2015*

Previous log : http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/huntingground-2014.18618/

This is an overview of the year 2015 which will be my 6th year of training.

First phase will be The ™ Experiment starting Monday 5th January 2015 and lasting for 8 weeks.

6g Precision Sustanon per week consisting of 3 shots of 8ml (M, W, F).

50mcg T3

100mg Proviron

HCG

Arimidex

Current weight is 264lbs but I will provide pics and weight measurements every Monday.

Diet will be designed by @hilly and will consist of 5.5kcals daily.

Training will be designed by @Dig and will be strength-oriented. I have a major left shoulder issue at moment so we'll have to see how things pan out.

Hoping for 300DL and 280SQ during Experiment, both raw.

PB Lifts

Bench 166KG

Squat 267.5KG

Deadlift 288KG

Also to improve push press/OHP/log lifting too. Shoulder injury progress will determine participation in SM or PL competition this year too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the "Experiment"!

6 grams of test week...... Mad head


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> In for the "Experiment"!
> 
> 6 grams of test week...... Mad head


Should be fun mate.

So, over Xmas and New Year, I have managed to put on 12 to 13lbs

I have been ramping up gear usage so I don't get Test flu though so feel much bigger and fuller. I have been on 3g Test for 2 weeks with some RIP thrown in there too. All orals/slin have been stopped though. Just as well, as Guinness and Magners intake has been preposterous.

Everything will be back on point for Monday, looking forward to getting back into swing of things.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In as always good Sir!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Should be fun mate.
> 
> So, over Xmas and New Year, I have managed to put on 12 to 13lbs
> 
> ...


Nice gain there!!

You did well on the booze front prior to Xmas mate, so no biggie.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In for the gainZ! Very excited


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

YES

subbed


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Subbed myself in


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

6g?! Would seriously watch your BP, or be a trip to A&E ha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What's the real need for 6g test if you don't mind me asking mate? I reckon you could add 12kg to your dead to reach 300kg on half that dose!

What's your goal/target for 6g test ew? Except not get really ill lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate, should be interesting!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What's the real need for 6g test if you don't mind me asking mate? I reckon you could add 12kg to your dead to reach 300kg on half that dose!
> 
> What's your goal/target for 6g test ew? Except not get really ill lol


Hello mate, never any need for gear that high I suppose, it is part of an experiment on TM, 1 guy takes 1g, 2nd guy 2g etc etc up to 6th guy takes 6g. Diets are similar, gear is same UGL and batch etc etc. See outcome.

I'll be fine, I never have any real BP issues or bad sides from gear as long as I keep drinking/partying in check and there will be no drinking/partying for next 12 weeks. Bloods came back fine in March and will be getting more done pretty soon.

I have been on more gear on SHIC but lifestyle issues stopped true gains so interested to see what happens with this experiment.

12KG on DL and 12.5KG on SQ would be welcome. BP is fooked at moment though due to left shoulder. Pics and weight will be sorted every Monday, I reckon I am 266lbs now so may hit 275/280 by end. Will be fun anyhow, as usual.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, never any need for gear that high I suppose, it is part of an experiment on TM, 1 guy takes 1g, 2nd guy 2g etc etc up to 6th guy takes 6g. Diets are similar, gear is same UGL and batch etc etc. See outcome.
> 
> I'll be fine, I never have any real BP issues or bad sides from gear as long as I keep drinking/partying in check and there will be no drinking/partying for next 12 weeks. Bloods came back fine in March and will be getting more done pretty soon.
> 
> ...


mean no offensive but sounds a bit playground'ish with 1 guy taking 1g, then 2g and so forth. The last person who i remember taking such doses was Weeman, and didnt he ended up in hospital with heart problems not long after starting his cycle?

just be careful mate, think of your health. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

will always pop in to see how your doing!

have a good 2015!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I've always considered SHIC but never had the balls to take the plunge.

Dont you get receptor saturation pretty quick?

I just would have thought that HDL LDL would get shifted off the chart, I would be just wary of that if it was me.

I've heard it adding good lbs thought pretty quick.

I think from my own experience there's a threshold level of androgens with certain compounds.

I like jacking up masteron to around 1g it's deffinatly better than the norm 400-600.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> mean no offensive but sounds a bit playground'ish with 1 guy taking 1g, then 2g and so forth. The last person who i remember taking such doses was Weeman, and didnt he ended up in hospital with heart problems not long after starting his cycle?
> 
> just be careful mate, think of your health. :thumbup1:


Yeah, Bri was smashing in the reccies, booze and also stims too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewishart said:


> I've always considered SHIC but never had the balls to take the plunge.
> 
> Dont you get receptor saturation pretty quick?
> 
> ...


Scientific studies now suggest that receptors upregulate!! I have never hit a SHIC to be 100%, mainly due to injuries or lifestyle issues.

I will be taking this cycle very seriously, all training and diet is planned for me, no booze/partying at all.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@hilly has sent diet through, "total without evening dessert is 5400kcal - 470p/550c/120f" so looks spot on and food choices are really good for me too. Lots of good, quality, healthy food.

@Dig has sent this week's training through and has agreed to aim the training during the experiment to 300DL (chalk,gumshield,sniff only) and 280SQ (kneesleeves,belt,gumshield,sniff only).

Excited to be starting, first 8ml jab tomorrow night.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol 8ml jab.... Sorry


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Scientific studies now suggest that receptors upregulate!! I have never hit a SHIC to be 100%, mainly due to injuries or lifestyle issues.
> 
> I will be taking this cycle very seriously, all training and diet is planned for me, no booze/partying at all.


They upreg? That's a surprise, if you get a chance stick up the link for it wouldn't mind having a look if you can remember the study.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewishart said:


> They upreg? That's a surprise, if you get a chance stick up the link for it wouldn't mind having a look if you can remember the study.


Pharmacology of anabolic steroids

However, the proposed downregulation of androgen receptors in skeletal muscle because of increased androgen exposure was based on a few animal studies at that time (Dahlberg et al., 1981; Rance and Max, 1984) and conflicting evidence was presented by Michel and Baulieu (1980) and more recently by others, for example, Antonio et al. (1999). *Indeed, Antonio et al. speculate that upregulation may occur with the administration of pharmacological amounts of androgens, converting muscles that normally have a minor, or no response, to muscles with enhanced androgen responsiveness. *Androgen receptor regulation in different groups of skeletal muscle in response to physiological and supraphysiological exposure to testosterone is intricate, let alone what may occur following administration of xenobiotic anabolic steroids, and the interested reader is referred to the detailed review by Dr F Kadi in the same issue of this journal.

Search for something along these lines on any good medical website "receptor downregulation upregulation testosterone CYP".


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Experiment Day 1*

Weight : 267.2lbs

As already mentioned, large amount of weight put on since just before Xmas, 15/16lbs. I imagine some of it will be water, anyhow pic will tell the truth today, diet was poor and refuelling techniques left a lot to be desired. No drinking and back on Hilly's diet during experiment though, starting now.

Dead day today, Dig has sensibly decided to ease me back in gym this week.

I have been distracted by work recently with major incidents on-going but I am also out of work in Feb so am actively pursuing new roles too. I'll try not let this become a hindrance to the experiment.

T3 and proviron in, jab tonight.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Very interested to see your results.

I know your not pushing for cosmetics but could you post up a picture? (No ****) looking forward to see you evolve.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Very interested to see your results.
> 
> I know your not pushing for cosmetics but could you post up a picture? (No ****) looking forward to see you evolve.


Pics and weigh-in every Monday mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

The new weight/poor living is causing me issues as I adjust - severe lower back pumps/cramps and out of breath when performing menial tasks. I am also very dehydrated from the food/beer and this has caused lower back issues before too.

Anyhow, dead day which I love so was determined to sweat it out of me.

Food and fluids have been getting forced down this morning.

Weight : 122KG

*DEAD*

100 * 4 - keeping reps low as out of breath.

140 * 3 - fine

180 * 2 - fine

215 * 5 - (chalk only), struggling with lower back but just ground through these.

215 * 3 (F) - got to three OK but lower back cramped badly, stepped away from bad, took a knee and went again, got to knees but severe cramps so didn't go through with it.

*DBELL ROW*

50s 12r x 3s - this is where I really had to dig in as 6 months ago, I would have spewed the workout here. Foam rolling, stretching and lying on floor between sets, dug very deep.

*STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS*

10-15r x 3s - very strict, weight was light, contracting lats. Spent after this, dripping in sweat (unhealthiness easing it way out of pores).

My expectation levels were not great today so I was pleased that I stuck at it and really dug deep. Obviously pretty light weight etc and a very good idea by Dig to ease me back into gym. Increase in performance and weights is expected very quickly with the clean living.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot to say, I did get a pic today, lighting a bit sh1te but when I pixellate my boat race out, I will post it up


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate, will be interesting to see how this turns out :thumbup1:


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

In for pics of 8ml jab :|

good luck btw mate this looks mental!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Forgot to say, I did get a pic today, lighting a bit sh1te but when I pixellate my boat race out, I will post it up


Your ugly face is distorted enough so don't worry about the editing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Experiment Day 2*

Weight : 263.0lbs

A 4.2lb drop since yesterday, clean food, lots of water, gym session and good sleep.

Working from home today due to telephone interview at 16:00 with some USA guys.

Will squeeze in a gym session at 1RM with @Novo78.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

need a starting pic to compare


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> need a starting pic to compare


Got one from yesterday, really bad lighting, will post up.

Here is one from 10th December at 259lbs.

View attachment 163884


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Got one from yesterday, really bad lighting, will post up.
> 
> Here is one from 10th December at 259lbs.
> 
> View attachment 163884


whats your height?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> whats your height?


Approx 6'1"

Trained DL, SQ and BP for 4 years, started branching out a little more recently but not much


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Approx 6'1"
> 
> Trained DL, SQ and BP for 4 years, started branching out a little more recently but not much


i havent DL or SQ properly in years, pulled my lower back at work, bent over to pick a tape measure up and boom, back went, legs went, was in tears with pain. Now everytime i squat i can feel the exact point in my back that was injured :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Experiment Day 2*
> 
> Weight : 263.0lbs
> 
> ...


Good luck mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i havent DL or SQ properly in years, pulled my lower back at work, bent over to pick a tape measure up and boom, back went, legs went, was in tears with pain. Now everytime i squat i can feel the exact point in my back that was injured :/


You train for BB though so DL/SQ doesn't matter so much, I train for strength.

My arms are underdeveloped as I don't train them, may start this year! As I am now 41yo, I want to keep weight/BF% down to reasonable levels.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Got one from yesterday, really bad lighting, will post up.
> 
> Here is one from 10th December at 259lbs.
> 
> View attachment 163884


poor under garment taste buddy :death:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> poor under garment taste buddy :death:


I usually wear a pink thong but didn't want to get the UKM'ers too excited so borrowed @R0BLETs undies for the pic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I usually wear a pink thong but didn't want to get the UKM'ers too excited so borrowed @R0BLETs undies for the pic


gusset has never seen so much meat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I usually wear a pink thong but didn't want to get the UKM'ers too excited so borrowed @R0BLETs undies for the pic


Mine are smaller than that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mine are smaller than that


Only round the front


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You say 3x shots of 8ml, is that 8ml all in one site mate? Where you jabbing to?

Good luck btw, will be interested in following too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Archaic said:


> You say 3x shots of 8ml, is that 8ml all in one site mate? Where you jabbing to?
> 
> Good luck btw, will be interested in following too.


I only jab quads but I reckon there are 6 to 8 sites in each quad so plenty!!

Cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I only jab quads but I reckon there are 6 to 8 sites in each quad so plenty!!
> 
> Cheers.


i would open arms up mate as if you get pip you can still train , it`s not like you train arms so dont matter if those pipes hurt :lol:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Best of luck you big crazy facker..... :tongue:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i would open arms up mate as if you get pip you can still train , it`s not like you train arms so dont matter if those pipes hurt :lol:


Arms are for ****ing and lifting Guinness only


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Arms are for ****ing and lifting Guinness only


more guinness reps required :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I only jab quads but I reckon there are 6 to 8 sites in each quad so plenty!!
> 
> Cheers.


I'd be in a wheelchair if did that lol, but your quads look decent enough so you might be able to take it. I only jab lower outer belly of quads, any other part and I clip nerves all over the place.

You might notice a build up of oil after a few weeks with that volume too, glutes can take a fair whack if choose to spread out, I can easy do 5 ml in each with no issues. Any more than 3ml in delts tho and I can feel it for the next few days.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Archaic said:


> I'd be in a wheelchair if did that lol, but your quads look decent enough so you might be able to take it. I only jab lower outer belly of quads, any other part and I clip nerves all over the place.
> 
> You might notice a build up of oil after a few weeks with that volume too, glutes can take a fair whack if choose to spread out, I can easy do 5 ml in each with no issues. Any more than 3ml in delts tho and I can feel it for the next few days.


My Man, HG has posted a pic of a 10ml shot before i believe, his body is 80% blood, 20% oil, his urine contains so much oil it could be a salad dressing lol 

seriously tho the gear must be smooth as hell if u r jabbing 8ml


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry mate only just spotted this but deffo subbed.

****in nutter lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY 1*

Exploratory bench day to see if any planes of movement will allow me to use shoulder correctly. Working out with @Nov and assisted by Tony Giddings. Started on bench, got to 60KG, struggled on 80KG due to left side weakness. Anyhow, then noticed something weird, if I try to tense the left pec, it doesn't activate and stays soft (right was bulging and rock hard).

Tony, Nov and I spent about 15 mins trying to activate it, checking other muscles out under different conditions and exercises. Anyhow, left lat wasn't activating and there was weakness in left hand grip and left tricep.

Obviously I have a long standing shoulder injury, bench started deteriorating about 12 months ago but has dropped off a cliff recently.

Pain in scapula area and also AC area.

What would stop a muscle activating? Nerve damage or impingement I suppose. Obviously I need to get to the bottom of this so will see physio ASAP who helped with lower back issue last year, very good he is too.

What does this mean for the experiment? Bin it before it starts or squat 3 times a week


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY 1*
> 
> Exploratory bench day to see if any planes of movement will allow me to use shoulder correctly. Working out with @Nov and assisted by Tony Giddings. Started on bench, got to 60KG, struggled on 80KG due to left side weakness. Anyhow, then noticed something weird, if I try to tense the left pec, it doesn't activate and stays soft (right was bulging and rock hard).
> 
> ...


can you do press ups?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Your not dribbling out of side of mouth are you? 

Gotta be nerves then if it's alot of left side??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> can you do press ups?


Yes mate, as stated, power is down to 30% but not totally gone. Other muscles seem to be stepping in to help too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Verno said:


> Your not dribbling out of side of mouth are you?
> 
> Gotta be nerves then if it's alot of left side??


Always dribbling mate but that is for another time


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

HG if you're carrying an injury i would halt the cycle. i guess u can let the other boys do their tests and at the end u will see their results.

once u are recovered and fully firing only then i would do the test. altho u arent doing it same time as the other fellas, if you stick to the calories set, and train as designed, u can record your results. same outcome really. i think you should get healed up fully then committing to and knowing half way u might not be able to even train if it gets worse and sacking off the test.

u only jabbed 2g of test so far so not much haha - just mentioning for your well being big man


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY 1*
> 
> Exploratory bench day to see if any planes of movement will allow me to use shoulder correctly. Working out with @Nov and assisted by Tony Giddings. Started on bench, got to 60KG, struggled on 80KG due to left side weakness. Anyhow, then noticed something weird, if I try to tense the left pec, it doesn't activate and stays soft (right was bulging and rock hard).
> 
> ...


Let the guy with 5g a week do the most. You do 250mg. Now that would be an experiment Bet you still lift more than most.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY 1*
> 
> Exploratory bench day to see if any planes of movement will allow me to use shoulder correctly. Working out with @Nov and assisted by Tony Giddings. Started on bench, got to 60KG, struggled on 80KG due to left side weakness. Anyhow, then noticed something weird, if I try to tense the left pec, it doesn't activate and stays soft (right was bulging and rock hard).
> 
> ...


I had a similar albeit not as severe issue with my left side.

My entire left side wouldn't load/activate properly

Following an injury to my left pec. The pec became incredibly tight to the point it pulled my shoulder out of line and caused an impingement on both my rear delts/rotator cuff and bicep tendon.

Physio attacked the pec for 15 minutes of deep tissue and it has eased right off. With more sessions to come.

So may be something similar with you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Let the guy with 5g a week do the most. You do 250mg. Now that would be an experiment Bet you still lift more than most.


Far too sensible for me mate 

Thanks for wisdom Mingster!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I had a similar albeit not as severe issue with my left side.
> 
> My entire left side wouldn't load/activate properly
> 
> ...


This is what I am hoping for and what I actually think it is. Muscle knots, tightness, out of line joints/tendons/ligaments from shoulder injury causing impingement on left side, maybe on nerves etc.

We shall see, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Far too sensible for me mate
> 
> Thanks for wisdom Mingster!!


You should try it one day mate. You might surprise yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You should try it one day mate. You might surprise yourself:thumbup1:


I actually meant the second line mate, thanks. Hope you're well.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I actually meant the second line mate, thanks. Hope you're well.


I'm not trying to be sensible really lol, although it makes sense that you may get more from a completed cycle than a shic that has to be ended early.

I'm doing ok. Life isn't the best atm but training is going very well. It's rare that everything goes well at once...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Experiment Day 3*

Weight : 261.0lbs

A 2lb drop since yesterday (and 6lbs since Monday), I haven't jabbed anything yet, plenty of time to catch up when I can sort out this physio appointment. I am hoping the shoulder issue is the same as @RowRow past injury in that it is nerve impingement caused by muscle knots/musculoskeletal components pulled out of line by tightness etc due to shoulder injury. Physio may sort it quickly and allow me to bench properly again, we shall see.

Food has been great, the amount I am eating is remarkable given that I am dropping weight so quickly. Not sticking to Hilly diet 100% yet as I don't have full ingredients but here is todays food until I get home at 16:00:-

500ml Almond milk, 2 scoops ProPep.

4 large jacket potatoes, 4 tins of tuna, mayo, boiled egg.

600g mash, 150g tuna steak, 200g salmon steak, 200g smoked cod.

Banana, 2 apples.

Interview was more tricky than expected as the questions were read from a sheet in robotic fashion like being back at school rather than more open-ended. Obviously the guy asking them wasn't that good technically as I took him on a few times and he didn't have a clue. Find out today, not bothered as I have been offered more work at present employer.

Trying to squeeze in an hours cardio today too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DAY 4*

Weight : 262lbs

Weight has now stabilised about 261/262lbs. I am happy around this weight, still on last belt buckle but nice and full. I am still on 5.5k cals and enjoying the food immensely.

2 scoops Propep in Almond milk.

3 large jackets with 3 tins tuna/mayo. Encona sauce.

600g mash, 2 large chicken breast cooked in Maggi bag of herbs with loads of veg.

3 bananas.

4 cans of diet coke.

That will keep me going until I get home from work. I am usually starving then and crack on with evening food which is a large main meal (last night was the mash/chicken above but more in weight in mash and extra veg), 2 scoops Propep in Almond milk, 3 handfuls cashews, 4 dark choc Kallo rice cakes, 1/2 block Lindt dark choc. SOmetimes add in 6 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast if hungry.

I was with the physio for 1.5 hours yesterday morning (therefore no cardio). Lots of muscle/skeletal imbalances on the left hand side (shoulder girdle) due to the bike accident. He wants me to work on this with different exercises/stretching first. Neck stretches, scalene stretches, posture etc etc. I was doing these exercises/stretches religiously yesterday and feel massive improvement in pain and also feel in left hand side. Lack of activation and softness of muscle is still present in lat and pec though. One step at a time I suppose. I will crack on with this and make a decision on the belated Experiment on Sunday (I haven't started yet). Without being able to bench and OHP properly, then I will be dropping out so that is the most likely outcome IMO.

Job interview seemed to go well as I have been called back for interview 2 which is a video conference with the US guys. Fingers crossed.

Squats today, look forward to that, about the only exercise I am 100% on at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym today as @Novo787 stated, way too busy at work, usually no excuse, I just go anyway but this was serious.

Neck and shoulder much better but no activation in lat/pec. Elated when I found that I may have found an answer, not feeling that way since.

Precision gear so smooth, just jabbed 10ml high in right quad. See how it goes over weekend, may have to drop out of Experiment. Gutted. On beer.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

yeh get off the experiment big man. good luck with the iView


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *DAY 4*
> 
> Weight : 262lbs
> 
> ...


Almond milk, thats rank mate! Tried it once, spat it back into the carton lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

With regret, I am dropping out of the experiment, with not being able to bench and also with all left sided movements in upper body affected (including DL), then it isn't worth it.

If I can sort out the left-side activation issue, then I will defo resurect the whole thing again.

With the injury, work load/looking for work and outside influences, I am struggling for motivation to stick to diet/training schedule.

I suppose I need to sort a few of these issues out and get back on track.

Anyhow, work tomorrow (WFH today, working 7 days a week for last 5 weeks has taken it's toll, not interested in work at moment) and gym, let's see what that brings.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

With motivation at an all time low (I didn't even want to go the gym, thanks to @Nov for kicking my ass!!), drinking off the scale since Thursday, I wasn't expecting much in the gym today.

I have been executing my neck/scalene exercises and they have definitely helped with the aching in the neck and shoulder area. No improvement in activation of pec/lat though.

Weight : 121KG

MEADOW ROW

50 * 8

60 * 8

70 * 12 ®, 10 (L) - starting to get the form right on these, defo go heavier. Blowing hard after these.

60 * 15

BOR

60 * 10

80 * 8

100 * 6

120 * 8 - found these tough today, straightening up a little, form not great.

80 * 16

80 * 12

BB CURL

50 * 8 - heavy today.

35 10r x 5s - exhausting, found these painful on left shoulder area.

PULLDOWNS (Hammer Strength MTS Row)

4 sets of 10 - interestingly this is where I really felt the loss of power on left hand side. I had to use 5KG less on left than right which slightly unbalanced me.

Found today pretty hard, sweating and blowing a lot which isn't a surprise after the lifestyle issues since Thursday.

The left shoulder area (more scapula and behind the shoulder than the delt area) has been painful since the session. I think that I will just have to work through it, keep head down, don't drink, stick to diet and try to activate by hard work and muscle-mind connectivity. I will hit physio again next week and am considering following up with GP. This may be a long road.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shame about the experiment mate.

Maybe next time


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> With regret, I am dropping out of the experiment, with not being able to bench and also with all left sided movements in upper body affected (including DL), then it isn't worth it.
> 
> If I can sort out the left-side activation issue, then I will defo resurect the whole thing again.
> 
> ...


you thinking of cruising on low dose, or come off and run a PCT perhaps?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> you thinking of cruising on low dose, or come off and run a PCT perhaps?


I have been on for 5 years mate, no good to come off now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I have been on ffor 5 years mate, no good to come off now


Did you feel anything from the 6g in one go mate?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Very unfortunate this. Was looking forward to it.

Anyone fancy stepping up to the plate and running 6grams of test for a bit? haha


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Very unfortunate this. Was looking forward to it.
> 
> Anyone fancy stepping up to the plate and running 6grams of test for a bit? haha


If I wernt about to start a prep I would be keen!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn shame you've cut it short mate, sorry to hear that was looking forward to it. Fix up look sharp and get back on track when your in better physical shape


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Did you feel anything from the 6g in one go mate?


Spread over two nights. Yeah, I was totally fooked on Saturday due to the beer and also the gear (test flu perhaps). Started feeling much better Sun and Mon. Flying again today, libido very high etc etc.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Massive shame.

Was making for good reading,

I'm lining up my first SHI blast, albeit at around half your dose..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have been on for 5 years mate, no good to come off now


lol, you sound like my twin!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive just blasted 200mg in is that good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> ive just blasted 200mg in is that good


Big dose for a guy as small as you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cardio, 45mins at 120BPM, 500 kcals. Enjoyed it.

Food intake has been v high, weight around 265lbs.

No improvement in pec/lat activation.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Big dose for a guy as small as you


haha i know , us pencil necks on high doses :death:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to read you've had to come off mate was looking forward to it!

Tore my right pec twice, it's no fun and mentally debilitating trying to train. Best to get your shoulder sorted then back on mate :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update :-

Upper body workout yesterday, cable crossovers first, up to 5 plates, both pecs seemed to be balanced with same strength, felt burn and swelling in right, didn't in left, felt vague. Flyes up to 20KG, when pressing the DBs up, lost all power in left and dropped it. Anyhow, cracked on and did 4 sets of 8. Tricep pushdowns, weird plane of action on left with arm coming away from body and obviously trying to "cover" for weaker muscles. Felt very weird. Was very despondent and binned the rest of workout, need to man up and work through them.

Physio states to keep cracking on which I will. I will be going GP next week to ask to be referred to specialist and for an MRI (hopefully).

Plan is to drop to a cruise dose and drop food right down.

I had 2nd interview via video conference with New York (first for me) last night, 99.9% certain I will be offered the job today or early next week.

I am going to this tomorrow Winter Strongman Challenge 2015 at Bluewater Glow - one of the lads mates is running it so front row seats and a meet and greet with the strongmen afters. I'll get some photos with Big Z, Ed Hall etc and post up.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update :-
> 
> Upper body workout yesterday, cable crossovers first, up to 5 plates, both pecs seemed to be balanced with same strength, felt burn and swelling in right, didn't in left, felt vague. Flyes up to 20KG, when pressing the DBs up, lost all power in left and dropped it. Anyhow, cracked on and did 4 sets of 8. Tricep pushdowns, weird plane of action on left with arm coming away from body and obviously trying to "cover" for weaker muscles. Felt very weird. Was very despondent and binned the rest of workout, need to man up and work through them.
> 
> ...


Be sure to grab some protein of @si Johnson representing Strom


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Food has been high and plentiful, water fine, little short of sleep and felt a little tired as I went to bed at 22:00 and up at 04:15, stress from interview yesterday must have knackered me as very tired and couldn't get out of bed.

Letting gear dissipate from system, no orals/slin/peps/T3 etc etc. I'll be natty in 2 weeks (a la Dutch Scott) 

Short of time due to work commitments and meetings.

*SQUAT*

Stretching/foamrolling

60 * 3 - (kneesleeves)

100 * 3 - (kneesleeves)

140 * 3 - (kneesleeves, belt) - concentrating on "filling belt out" which the boys advised me to do. Didn't feel that it made much difference but early days.

160 * 2 - (kneesleeves, belt) - felt light.

180 * 1 - (kneesleeves, belt) - flew up.

200 * 5 - (kneesleeves, belt) - no problem here, more in tank.

170 * 8 - (kneesleeves, belt) - found this much harder than the top set, had to di deep on reps 6 to 8, blowing hard afterwards.

*LEG EXTENSION SUPERSETTED LEG CURL*

4 sets of each, 8 reps, working heavier until full stack (152.5KG) on leg extension and up to 110KG on leg curl.

Jellied my legs and worked hard on the supersets.

Enjoyed being able to lift again, decent weights and felt like I belonged in gym again.

Second interview last night and the guy almost confirmed that I had the job before the interview started. I am 99.9% certain I have it in the bag which would be great news as I can use the same gym


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning, I am a heavily dehydrated 260.2lbs, went on pish last night again.

Going to GP on Monday to get shoulder sorted.

More cheerful news is that I have a new job offer, new company is 100yds away from old company in Canary Wharf and I can use the same gym so I can keep kicking @Novo78 arris (maybe it is the other way round since I have turned into a non-lifting gaylord due to left shoulder).

Still fooked off with shoulder/no gear issue. I will start cutting food from Monday, was starving after squats and ate like a horse.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Superb day out at Winter Strongman Challenge 2015 at Bluewater Glow yesterday, I went along with friends of Toby at the Strongman Sanctuary (Home) so we got in first, front row seats, didn't pay and got to meet all the strongmen. I got pics with Big Z, Eddie Hall and also Radzikowski. Well organised event, superb location and Eddie annihilated the field (e.g 150kg log, Eddie 1st got 8, Radz 2nd got 3, 360KG DL from just below knee, Hall got 10 or 12 I think, 2nd got 7 etc etc). Fellas are fookin massive and I felt a little maggot standing next to them. Will post up pics soon.

Well impressed with a young English strongman called Adam Bishop, very small compared to top guys but strong, fast and determined. I'll keep an eye on him.

Rest day today, Sunday Roast etc, back on cutting diet tomorrow. Will visit GP this week, ask for referral to consultant and MRI.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics mate would have loved to have gone and watched.

Adam is definitely one for the future hes been getting better and better every year


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My mate is whacking up vids on youtube, as they come through I'll put the good ones up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

3 pics with the big boys. I am just over 6 foot and 19st this morning (266lbs dead).

View attachment 164597
View attachment 164598
View attachment 164599


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 3 pics with the big boys. I am just over 6 foot and 19st this morning (266lbs dead).
> 
> View attachment 164597
> View attachment 164598
> View attachment 164599


You look small haha

And i know you are not lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 3 pics with the big boys. I am just over 6 foot and 19st this morning (266lbs dead).
> 
> View attachment 164597
> View attachment 164598
> View attachment 164599


Fcuk me there's some big lads!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 265lbs, I am comfortable and happy at this weight, I would call this my fighting weight.

Starting to cut the food down a touch, 3 gym sessions a week, primarily focusing on squat but getting in deads and upper body work. The upper body work will be in a more BB-style. Docs on Thursday I think.

No PEDS, not even T3 or proviron which I have been on for months and maybe longer. Will have a small shot of test once in a while and a touch of Adex/HCG as I require.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the job mate!!

Can't believe how those guys dwarf even you, I'd look like the side profile of a credit card stood with them PMSL

Looks like it was a good day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Leg Day*

Dig has me attempting 2 exercises I have nevewr done before - Romainian DLs and GMs. I drafted in the gym boys to help with technique and form. They were very surprised with how mobile I was, I have been doing lots of stretches recently due to various issues.

Food, fluids and sleep all spot on.

No gear of any kind.

*Romainian Deadlift* (with DBs) - using this as a warmup, light weights to warm hammies up.

15 * 3s * 8

25 * 8

*GM* - started with bar and worked upwars in 20KG increments.

Worked up to 100kg * 8reps - really burnt the hammies. Trying different foot positions hit a different part of hammy.

*LEG PRESS*

450 * 8 - probably go higher next time, maybe 500 * 8 would be on cards I reckon.

420 * 12

*LEG CURL*

100 * 4s * 8r - starting to tire towards the end.

Enjoyed the new exercises, hammies are burning now, felt a good workout.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

they r so big its quite hard to imagine how big although once i bumped in to terry hollands and he had to open the double doors at nandos and walk out sideways lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 261lbs. The lbs just seem to fall off me when I clean the diet up, food has been plentiful but clean, lots of fluids.

Today is upper body day. Spoke to the physio again yesterday and he tells me that now I am doing my neck/shoulder exercises, I should release pressure on the nerves feeding the lat/pec and this should allow me to activate these muscles. He said 6 to 8 weeks but I must work them. For pec, I must work Pec Minor so he suggests benching in BB style (feet in air, back flat on bench) using heavy negatives to fire the muscle. He didn't say what exercise for lat but I am doing back on Friday so will try different stuff. It was encouraging to hear what he had to say so I need to carry on with exercises/stretching and work hard in gym. Fine by me.

Work is hard at the moment, Sunday I finished after midnight and last night after 22:30. Not enough sleep.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Positive news on the injuries if it all goes to plan mate 

Those hours suck!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Worst day of the week, lifting girly weights and becoming despondent.

Food, fluids great, sleep sub-optimal.

All exercises focused on left side.

BP - 5 sets up to 80KG, found that tough on left side, sweet spot was 60KG. Legs up in air crossed, some activation of left pec.

Straight arm pulldowns - 3 sets, light weight, some activation of pec.

Weird pulldown which @theProducer showed me, slight activation in left lat.

Cable crossovers - 3 sets, not much activation in left pec, fely it on right.

Delt raises - 10KG, front and side raises.

Smith CGBP - left tri especially weak.

Bicep curl - 45KG, 2 sets with 40KG, 8 reps, felt OK.

All of the above exercises were done in a controlled fashion, pretty slow, focusing on left side only, right side powerful. They showed the weaknesses are left pec, lat and tri.

Hopefully, firing the activation will help long term.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cardio done - 45mins incline walking at 120BPM.

Lots of neck/shoulder exercises and stretching and yesterdays rehab session has really helped. I can feel a little more activation in lat/pec today and even felt nerve spasms in upper back/scapula area emanating to shoulder area. Very, very hopeful that the issue is dissipating and I can jump on the 6g week very soon :rofl:

I reckon another 8 weeks rehab if all goes well. I have emailed physio and am setting up some deep tissue massages too.

Food has been good. Too many Magners last night so cardio was punishment.

Rest day tomorrow/WFH and squats on Friday. Looking forward to squats and want to smash them.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boing!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT/DEAD DAY*

Magners and Guinness have been going in at a suicidal rate, weight has stayed constant, food has been good. Trying to hydrate now before the hybrid speed squat/explosive dead day which Dig has planned for me.

Squats up to 140 and Deads up to 205 so not too heavy but should still test me.

Shoulder area is feeling a lot better and I am concentrating on mind/muscle connectivity, high hopes that it is getting sorted. Deep tissue massage on Monday afternoon too.

Still waiting on paperwork for new job so not nailed on yet. Working weekend as usual.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how come your drinking so much mate ?

watch my vid buddy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/286908-tv-promo.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Motivation remains non-existent due to injury/lifting like a girl/no gear etc, working solo again.

*SPEED SQUAT* (kneesleeves only)

60 * 4

100 * 4

140 3r * 4s - easy and pretty light, trying to drive up- exceptionally hard and fast, bar almost taking off at top. Heavier next time.

*EXPLOSIVE DEADS*

140 * 1

180 * 1

205 * 8 - still feel weaker on left, even on dead, trying to be as explosive as poss, first 5 easy then started grinding.

160 * 3

*BOR*

60 * 10

85 10r * 4s - found these fine, lower back on fire.

*FACEPULLS*

12r x 4 sets working up in weight to 7 plates.

Decent sessions considering suboptimal prep and also low motivation. Will soldier on.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Motivation remains non-existent due to *injury/lifting like a girl/no gear etc, working solo again.*
> 
> ...


sounds like a head feck!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> how come your drinking so much mate ?
> 
> watch my vid buddy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/286908-tv-promo.html


Morning mate, drinking so much due to injury/lifting like a girl/no gear. Not too bothered, same weight, work and familt sound so crack on. Just need to get the injury sorted.

Will watch later.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, drinking so much due to injury/lifting like a girl/no gear. Not too bothered, same weight, work and familt sound so crack on. Just need to get the injury sorted.
> 
> Will watch later.


Drinking cos your weaker due to not using steroids lmao mate that's not a good way to look at it lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Drinking cos your weaker due to not using steroids lmao mate that's not a good way to look at it lol.


Nothing to do with gear, it is not being able to lift which is bothering me. I decided to stop the gear, I could just jab again if I wanted.

Lifting and lifting heavy is an important part of my life, if I cannot do it, it fooks me off which can in turn lead to benders.

No big deal, no weight has gone on, all gear stopped so really, I am on a health drive


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Nothing to do with gear, it is not being able to lift which is bothering me. I decided to stop the gear, I could just jab again if I wanted.
> 
> Lifting and lifting heavy is an important part of my life, if I cannot do it, it fooks me off which can in turn lead to benders.
> 
> No big deal, no weight has gone on, all gear stopped so really, I am on a health drive


Yeah actually I know what you mean when you explain it like that mate. When I had an injury or a dirty cold or family problems and couldn't lift, I turned into a grumpy Cnut, nothing really to focus on and ended up just smoking loads of weed lol still jabbed a cruise dose though gotta maintain them gains!lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, drinking so much due to injury/lifting like a girl/no gear. Not too bothered, same weight, work and familt sound so crack on. Just need to get the injury sorted.
> 
> Will watch later.


know that feeling mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, working a little, DIY around house, usual sh1te.

Food today so far:-

500ml Alpro unsweetened almond milk, 2 scoops Pro Pep.

6 large free range eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast + butter

4 eggs with light mayo, 700g mash with butter, processed peas.

Should see me through to 1pm when I'll load up next. I am always starving next day after squats.

Little high in fats for Hilly but I am not 100% motivated with diet and/or training at the moment.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Stay in there buddy! Know the physio and girly weights will do your nut in.

My physio ****ed herself when she gave me the 2kg dumbbells and I struggled on some of the exercises she'd given me.

But slowly and surely 5 weeks in now and night and day difference already! With deep tissue to be implemented soon every other week


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Stay in there buddy! Know the physio and girly weights will do your nut in.
> 
> My physio ****ed herself when she gave me the 2kg dumbbells and I struggled on some of the exercises she'd given me.
> 
> But slowly and surely 5 weeks in now and night and day difference already! With deep tissue to be implemented soon every other week


Thanks mate, starting Smolov squat routine on Monday so hopefully that will fire the imagination, motivate me to get back on track.

Massage on Monday. Religiously doing exercises/stretches every day, multiple times so doing all I can.

Great to hear that you improved so quickly too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday's food:-

500ml Alpro unsweetened almond milk, 2 scoops Pro Pep.

6 large free range eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast + butter

4 eggs with light mayo, 700g mash with butter, processed peas.

3 boiled eggs, light mayo, 2 wholemeal bread.

300g fresh soup with tin of tuna.

Nibbles (crisps, dips, vol-au-vents etc) and 1/4 cheesecake.

Extra Large Chicken Kebab with 1/2 portion chips.

1/4 tub Honeycomb Clotted Cream ice cream.

500ml Alpro unsweetened almond milk, 2 scoops Pro Pep.

View attachment 164947


After 2 days of rehydration and eating as much as possible, 9 hours kip each night, weight today is 260lbs, perfect fighting weight for me.

Another rest day (I wanted to do some cardio but unsure I am going to get chance), get body ready for Smolov tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smolov "phase-in" week starts tomorrow, 3 days squatting, M, W, F, working on 1RM (without wraps) of 230KG, obviously this is conservative as last week (after I had been awake all night and my prep had been somewhat sub-optimal) I did 225 * 2, but conservative is sensible with the extra reps and volume. I will be continuing my rehab (shoulder, not Guinness  ) too with deep tissue massage on Tuesday.

The new routine has fired my imagination and motivated me again, no drinking since Thursday, lots and lots of food, fluids and sleep so no excuses. Thanks @Dig !!

Also I will be throwing a bit of gear in too for the new routine (near empty vials lying about so used these = 3ml Apollo RIP240 and 2ml Precision Sustanon 250 last night) along with T3 and proviron which I use as a platform for all cycles. Pre-WO orals and jabs will be used on super-heavy days.

I'm eating well, not super clean but maintaining around 260lbs which is ideal for me. I may speak to Hilly after this week with regards to an increase in cals to support the new routine/cycle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1*

Smolov "phase-in" day 1, up to single at 185KG so will be no problems. 8 hours kip last night, lots of food and fluids, back on the gym regime, no booze.

Plan is to take it easy with gear until I can ascertain that the pec/lat is activating and getting stronger and then increase proportionally to increase in strength until full strength and Experiment dosage. We shall see, may be a long way off, who knows.

I don't think @Nov will be doing Smolov so I will be flying solo in the gym, 3 days of squats and 1 cardio.

Anyhow, look forward to it, feel more motivated now I have a set routine to follow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1 (SMOLOV)*

All prep great, ready to go, food, fluids, sleep have been optimal.

I was feeling switched on today and really wanted to concentrate on form, bar much, much lower on back, hands closer together on bar, head up, driving through heels.

*SQUAT *(just kneesleeves and gumshield)

60 * 8

100 * 6

150 8r * 3s - harder than I imagined but pretty comfortable, blowing a little at end of 2nd and 3rd set.

160 * 5 - easy.

172.5 2 * 2 - powered through these.

185 * 1 - went super deep, flew the bar up, nearly took up at end. Comfortable. I kept bar low which I was happy with as I have a tendency to creep it higher when going for heavier weights, have to see how it is when approaching max.

*ASSISTANCE/REHAB*

French Press, 25KG, 3 sets of 8, weakness in left arm.

Cable X Over, single arm (left) - felt fine, activation of pec.

Incline Flyes with 16KG DB, fine.

DB Press with 16kg DB (left only), struggled to get this up, arm wanted to travel outwards and then in again, obviously trying to skirt the issues/weakness, when I kept the line straight, very, very weak.

Machine OHP - fine.

I have severe issues with pushing from chest, actually feels like weakness in shoulder girdle is preventing it from going up. Physio states that we have to sort out shoulder girdle as this is the base where the pressing will come from, weak base, weak press. Makes sense. I have no idea what muscles provide this stability for pressing (flat and incline) and what exercises I should do to work them. Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, I have decided to crack on with the Experiment from Saturday. Smolov it is.

Basic premis is 6g Precision Sust a week. That is fine.

Diet is being sorted by Hilly, training by Dig. I'll be sorting peps to help with shoulder too.

Slin, peps, orals, pre-WO jabs may be in there too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : getting messed about with dates/meetings etc at work so WFH today, so will be squats tomorrow and Sat @ 1RM.

Hoping to have something concrete by the end of the day regarding the new job offer.

Design of new cycle is taking shape too.

Looks like I'll be using IPAM and TB500 for shoulder too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting the experiment on Saturday in conjunction with the Smolov routine, 6g Precision Sust per week.

Should be fun, as long as head doesn't explode


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : jabbed 5ml (3ml RIP240 and 2ml Sust) high on right quad on Tuesday and then 5ml Sust * 2 on Wednesday, one in left quad and one in right quad. I wanted 10ml in left quad but wouldn't go in, sweating and shaking trying to force plunger down. Anyway the two right quad jab have crippled me ever since, Thurs WFH and Fri and Sat I haven't been able to bend right leg (just been shopping and was comical watching me get in and out of 5 series). I usually search quads for injection lumps etc and haven't had issue before but maybe the two jabs were a little too close.

Ibuprofen, paracetamol, massage and hot baths all in. Walking too.

Doubtful to make 1RM today so may jump straight into 2nd week on Monday, not ideal prep!!

Getting messed about with new job so that is becoming a worry too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : jabbed 5ml (3ml RIP240 and 2ml Sust) high on right quad on Tuesday and then 5ml Sust * 2 on Wednesday, one in left quad and one in right quad. I wanted 10ml in left quad but wouldn't go in, sweating and shaking trying to force plunger down. Anyway the two right quad jab have crippled me ever since, Thurs WFH and Fri and Sat I haven't been able to bend right leg (just been shopping and was comical watching me get in and out of 5 series). I usually search quads for injection lumps etc and haven't had issue before but maybe the two jabs were a little too close.
> 
> Ibuprofen, paracetamol, massage and hot baths all in. Walking too.
> 
> ...


What ya like! Maybe open up delts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What ya like! Maybe open up delts?


I can only get 2ml in delts mate, 1ml in bis, never done lats/pecs/tris though. I have been advised to micro-dose lots of sites rather than monster jab in one site but I find quads easiest usually.

Anyhow, I'll crack on, right quad is so swollen I cannot get jeans on properly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Considered getting a Slingshot while your shoulder is healing / the issue you have?


Great idea Tommy and something I have discussed in gym with the boys. He did promise to bring it in last week but didn't, I'll ask him again just to have a try.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I can only get 2ml in delts mate, 1ml in bis, never done lats/pecs/tris though. I have been advised to micro-dose lots of sites rather than monster jab in one site but I find quads easiest usually.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll crack on, right quad is so swollen I cannot get jeans on properly.


You could stretch that to 3ml, but isn't worth it.

2ml in Tri's is easy enough.

Delt, Delt, Tri, Tri = 8ml Then last 2ml in Quad


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You could stretch that to 3ml, but isn't worth it.
> 
> 2ml in Tri's is easy enough.
> 
> Delt, Delt, Tri, Tri = 8ml Then last 2ml in Quad


Interesting, different pin for each site?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> You mentioned its off the chest you have an issue, so it'll be VERY useful for you.
> 
> Mark Bell's Slingshot versions. Reactive, Original and Maddog. The ultimate tools for boosting that bench press. | Improve Your Bench
> 
> ...


THanks Tommy, I'll try i this week and report back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Interesting, different pin for each site?


1" orange fresh each site 

10ml barrel and keep changing them mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 1" orange fresh each site
> 
> 10ml barrel and keep changing them mate.


I'll give this a shot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'll give this a shot


5 shots lol


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity big man....y u including the fast acting stuff...not doing the test only anymore?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 1/SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 266lbs

Diet hasn't been optimal but plenty of food. Weight has gone up due to the stop/start nature of the Experiment for myself meaning I have been "readying" myself a number of times i.e. increasing dosages. Belt buckle still same as before Xmas so no damage for the extra stone. pics will be sorted every week.

Training is Smolov, designed by Dig. Ramping up this week

Diet will be posted up tonight, designed by Hilly.

Full cycle details will be published tonight.

No real progress with left side activation, I am thinking of the GP option TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1 (SMOLOV)*

122KG with squat shoes on, feeling really big and full at moment.

Again I was concentrating on form, bar lower on back, hands closer together on bar, head up, driving through heels.

Sane workout as last week as Dig wants to see how I handle a full week of Smolov.

*SQUAT* (just kneesleeves and gumshield)

60 * 8

100 * 6

150 8r * 3s - Pretty comfortable. New bar position seemed to be beating my lower back up.

160 * 5 - easy.

172.5 2 * 2 - no problems.

185 * 1 - My lower back was cramping up over the previous sets and this was no different. Weight was fine.

*ASSISTANCE/REHAB*

DB Press with 10/14/16 DB (left only), lots of negatives and pressing with these baby dumbells, thanks to @Nov for helping, massive weakness which seemed to emanate from behind the shoulder so I am pretty certain it is the small, stabilising muscles behind the shoulder which are causing this issue. I'll try some rear delt flyes next.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET*

Total without dessert is 5400kcal - 470p/550c/120f

*PEDS*

6g Precision Sustanon per week.

50mcg T3

100mg Proviron

HCG

Arimidex

Pre-WO : Dbol, Oxy and WC PW125.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 2/REST DAY*

Weight : 265lbs

Weight will vary but will settle by the end of the week due to tightening up of diet. I am treating this as a "phase-in" week for the diet/gear/training. I will get a pic on Friday.

Jabbing will start tonight.

I wanted to keep cardio in but unsure as to how much this will affect the routine. I'll ask Dig for guidance.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Out of curiosity big man....y u including the fast acting stuff...not doing the test only anymore?


Yeah, test only mate except for a few pre-WO bits for the big sessions.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Yo HG, you may remember me from the corporate gym although I have't seen you in a while. You commented that my arms are bigger than yours. :whistling:

Anyhow, good luck with the new training program and experiment. Looking forward to see the outcome.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 3/SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 268lbs

Food has been going in great, sleep has been good, no booze. Working from home today but very busy indeed. Missus car is broken down by school so need to sort that before 10:00-11:00 conf call, then 1RM for squats then out for lunch with Mum who is 62yo today. I have to sort some food shopping too and do enough work to justify charging the bank for my day. I am determined to get the gym though so will just have to push it.

No peps have been sorted yet. Shoulder rehab very slow, all stretching and exercises are being performed multiple times a day.

I'll get some cardio in tomorrow as didn't do it yesterday as didn't get Digs message until late.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> Yo HG, you may remember me from the corporate gym although I have't seen you in a while. You commented that my arms are bigger than yours. :whistling:
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with the new training program and experiment. Looking forward to see the outcome.


Morning mate, I do remember you!! Everybodys are are bigger than mine though 

Thanks for good wishes. Have you moved on now then?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah man, long story short, I work for a consultancy firm and The Bank is one of our clients. I should be assigned to a new project with them soon so will be there a few days a week and probably back in their gym as well. Right now I'm training only in Soho gym in Waterloo.

What about you? Have you heard any news from The Other Bank?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY 1 (SMOLOV)*
> 
> 122KG with squat shoes on, feeling really big and full at moment.
> 
> ...


Super set the rear delt flyes with face pulls mate thats been helping with my shoulder issues, granted its not as severe as yours but might be another tool you can throw in there.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some great squat weights up there bud!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

as i mentioned to you already buddy good luck with smolov buddy sure you will smash it

im also trying to lay off the booze as you know i also love my ale a little too much

all the best with it, will be keeping track of this crazy russian ride daily, them russians are crazy bastards and your going to find out for yourself ha :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2 (SMOLOV)*

Working solo at 1RM, very quiet in there today, working on monolift solo so walking the bar out etc.

Same workout as Monday as Dig wants to see how I handle a full week of Smolov.

Again I am settling the bar lower, below traps, feels much more comfortable and a better lift but struggling to get used to it at the moment.

*SQUAT* (no kit today so no squat shoes/kneesleeves etc etc)

60 * 8

100 * 6

150 8r * 3s - Much more difficult from Monday. Fatigue? Got through them OK, 1st set was the hardest strangely enough, after that I switched on. Lower back fried after 3rd set.

160 * 5 - OK. Really struggling with lower back and having t lie down now between sets, just cannot get comfortable.

172.5 2 * 2 - powered these up. Still lying down and rolling about on floor trying in vain to ease the lower back cramps. Almost didn't get last et in.

185 * 1 - Weight was fine, drove it up, struggled to unrack the weights though.

Struggled to get to car and drive home was murder.

Tony Giddings was working today so chatting to him about a number of things. He advised me that my lower back cramps can be alleviated by forcing elbows forward, thereby activating lats, keeping shoulders back and keeping form tighter. I will definitely try this later. Also told me to try the chiropractor in Ladbroke Grove who is a PL, Asian guy, cannot remember name, does anybody know it.? I'll look him up, he reckons he could sort out the shoulder issue. ALso he had some SBDs which were too big for him so bought them off him, will give them a blast on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> Yeah man, long story short, I work for a consultancy firm and The Bank is one of our clients. I should be assigned to a new project with them soon so will be there a few days a week and probably back in their gym as well. Right now I'm training only in Soho gym in Waterloo.
> 
> What about you? Have you heard any news from The Other Bank?


Will be good to see you back, keep those arms covered though 

Two year rule so out in March but the other bank (who Paul works for) should come up trumps so I can keep working out at same gym. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Adz said:


> Some great squat weights up there bud!


Thanks mate, these are small weights at start of Smolov, I have done 267.5KG with kneesleeves and 290KG with wraps. I expect them to ramp up quickly during this routine though, meant to be brutal so should be good fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> as i mentioned to you already buddy good luck with smolov buddy sure you will smash it
> 
> im also trying to lay off the booze as you know i also love my ale a little too much
> 
> all the best with it, will be keeping track of this crazy russian ride daily, them russians are crazy bastards and your going to find out for yourself ha :beer:


Haahaa, we are too similar in too many ways mate, are you being good or, just like me, be good for a while and then fookin explode into a lunatic?

Thanks for good wishes, will defo give this a good bash, will start to introduce the large amounts of gear from today so hopefully progress is rapid.

Those crazy Russians


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i reckon a 300 squat will go easy from you pal after few weeks smolov


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 4/CARDIO DAY*

Weight : 266lbs

Started the jabbing last night, will probably jab 2 * 10ml this week and go for the full amount next week. Food has been plentiful but not too clean (Fish and Chips in boozer for Mums birthday, drink was lime and soda water though), birthday cake last night but piles of good food too.

Nov is still unwell so will be solo again today and probably tomorrow, quick 45 mins on incline walking to get blood flowing.

Falling asleep at 9ish last night so missed Liverpools two goals against Bolton FFS!! Busy day and I achieved everything I set out to.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : 45 mins LISS, 120BPM, found it fine, little pump in lower back, don't know why, on no orals apart from proviron. Need to drink more fluids.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 5/SQUAT DAY 3*

Weight : 268lbs

Jabbed another 10ml last night into left quad, no issues.

Started feeling rough yesterday afternoon, nose burning and running like crazy, eyes watering etc, just feeling under weather, feel a little worse this morning, will pick up I hope as food goes in, on paracetamol etc too. Sadly, I seem to have given it to my Mum (who is staying down for her birthday etc), she is awake now blowing every 30 secs.

Anyhow, determined to crack on with squats, not that heavy so will grind through them and get my first week under belt (3 squat sessions, 1 cardio which is probably average for what I will do).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm back at home, just did 6 hours at work (enough to get paid) but fook me, that was a struggle. Defo no squats today but have brought home my shoes, new SBDs and stuff so, if feel better in morning, will hit 1RM.

May have a kip and try to rest up and get rid of this stinking head cold or whatever it is. It is the queasiness and dizziness in waves which is messing me up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm back at home, just did 6 hours at work (enough to get paid) but fook me, that was a struggle. Defo no squats today but have brought home my shoes, new SBDs and stuff so, if feel better in morning, will hit 1RM.
> 
> May have a kip and try to rest up and get rid of this stinking head cold or whatever it is. It is the queasiness and dizziness in waves which is messing me up.


MTFU


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *EXPERIMENT DAY 5/SQUAT DAY 3*
> 
> Weight : 268lbs
> 
> ...


whats your mum blowing every 30 seconds ? :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> whats your mum blowing every 30 seconds ? :lol:


 :scared:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> :scared:


sounds like your having a rough time buddy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> sounds like your having a rough time buddy


I'll be fine tomorrow for squats mate. The shoulder is the big issue


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10ml of oil into your quad haha you loony, could have something to do with you feeling rough lol. Hope you feel better soon big man.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 10ml of oil into your quad haha you loony, could have something to do with you feeling rough lol. Hope you feel better soon big man.


Cheers mate, just a head cold I think, sinuses burning, nose streaming and eyes watering. Dizziness too.

Of course it is nothing to do with the amber nectar juice


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 6/SQUAT DAY 3*

Weight : 269lbs

Much better sleep last night and I feel a little better this morning. I'll assess over the next few hours, if at all possible, I will go for squat session at 1RM.

Weight is creeping up but food hasn't been too clean, I have just gotten down me what I could whilst not well, appetite hasn't been too bad though, still hungry and eating a lot. I may step the cardio up if needed, can easily add an extra day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 3*

Still feeling a little dizzy and weird but thought, fook it, just give it a go and see what happens.

2 scoops pro-pep with almond milk, 6 large free range eggs scrambled on two wholemeal toast, 3 bananas, loads of fluids.

As the weights are light and are comfortable for me, I am working on technique too. Medium/low bar, elbows forward, ATG.

*SQUAT* (SBDs only, walking out on monolift)

Bar * loads

60 * 8

100 * 6

145 * 3

160 5r * 4s - feel really powerful today. Not expected at all.

172.5 * 3 - flew through these, like no weight on bar.

185 2 * 2 - no problem.

210 * 3 - was meant to be a single but felt very comfortable indeed, even ATG so cracked on and did 3.

Much stronger than I expected, was it the SBDs or is the sust working so quickly (I know the prop will be hitting already)? Technique is becoming very good, Tony Giddings gave me the thumbs up.

Lower back pumps were insane at the end again. Now I am getting lots of potassium from bananas and supplement with Taurine in my intra. Strange, struggled to get home again, cold sweats at moment.

Anyhow, great to be feeling OK again and looking forward to week 2. I'll get a pic on Monday and also some vids next week when weights increase.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i found the sunday on the base cycle the most challenging pal

10 sets of triples at like 220 or something i was doing, brutal lol

atleast youve got few days rest from squats now to help get the immune system back on track pal


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 7*

Weight : 266lbs

Weight has dropped today which is normal after a squat session. Quads are sore and tender, must have been harder sesh than it felt at the time. Rest day today so going to Willows Farm by St Albans, taking Mum and family, will be eating as much as possible and a Sunday dinner is lined up for later.

Feel a lot better today. Back in gym tomorrow for squats.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i found the sunday on the base cycle the most challenging pal
> 
> 10 sets of triples at like 220 or something i was doing, brutal lol
> 
> atleast youve got few days rest from squats now to help get the immune system back on track pal


That does sound brutal, found 1st week OK but it looks as though intensity is building already. On Friday 192.5 5r * 7s, look forward to it. Living clean, eating loads, all gear in, bring the pain


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> That does sound brutal, found 1st week OK but it looks as though intensity is building already. On Friday 192.5 5r * 7s, look forward to it. Living clean, eating loads, all gear in, bring the pain


good lad

You are already a brilliant squatter, this is going to make you superb, really excited to see the numbers you get from this as i know how well it works


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 8/SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 266lbs

Feel bigger and tighter today, monstrous amounts of food over weekend but more clean than normal weekend. Rehydration techniques have been spot on and sleep plentiful (I was in bed before 8pm last night). Only slight concern is a little quad soreness from Saturday squats and a little residual PIP from last weeks jabs, primarily right quad. Nothing to concern me and full steam ahead with squats today working up to:-

170KG 9r * 4s

Looks easy enough on paper but sometimes looks can be deceiving 

Bring it on.

Food until 5pm:-

2 scoops pro-pep in 500ml Almond Milk

4 bananas

Box 1 (weighs 1.6kg) = 3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna with light mayo, 8 eggs boiled, encona sauce.

Box 2 (weighs 750g = 300g Tuna Steak, 400g mash potato and carrots.

4 diet coke.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good lad
> 
> You are already a brilliant squatter, this is going to make you superb, really excited to see the numbers you get from this as i know how well it works


Thanks mate, inspiring words, lot to live up to now but will give it best shot.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *EXPERIMENT DAY 8/SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*
> 
> Weight : 266lbs
> 
> ...


box 1 is a huge assss meal.....u beast! did u finish it? lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> box 1 is a huge assss meal.....u beast! did u finish it? lol


Not that much for HG, that's meals for 11 hours mate, 4am-5pm. Should see what he used to eat haha mammoth portions!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

lol i'd be finished after 1 jacket p with tuna and maybe a couple eggs lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

I have been looking forward to the squat session today since I finished squatting on Saturday.

*SQUATS *(SBDs only) - med/low bar, driving through heels, chest out, head up.

Stretching and foamrolling etc.

60 * 8

100 * 6

130 * 4

170 * 9 - comfortable, whacked through them, no issues.

170 * 9 - comfortable to 8, had to stop at top briefly, got a few breaths and finished.

170 * 9 - got to 5, stopped and then ground out singles, almost all out on 9th rep. Felt a little sick afterwards. Out of breath badly, blowing hard, didn't fancy another set.

170 * 9 - MTFU, got angry, found these 9 easier than 3rd set. Had to lie down on a treadmill for 5 mins afterwards.

Very tough squat session. I hadn't fully recovered from Saturday which didn't help.

*REHAB*

Incline DB Bench.

Last week I struggled with the 12s and couldn't do any of the 14s.

Left hand only - 12s, 14s, 16s, 18s - all flew up with no issues. 20s - got to 4 and then had a little wobble. Tried the 22.5s in each hand and worked through a few. Obviously a long way to go but all the stretching seems to be working and I am on the mend.

Really good sesh and look forward to Wednesday. I may do cardio tomorrow depending on quads and tiredness. I did get a pic so may throw that up too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> box 1 is a huge assss meal.....u beast! did u finish it? lol


I've eaten it mate


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *REHAB*
> 
> Incline DB Bench.
> 
> ...


How's the muscle activation on the affected side going? Are you seeing improvements?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This weeks training consists of the following:-

DAY 1- 170 9r x 4s - done.

DAY 2- 180 7r x 5s

DAY 3- 192.5 5r x 7s

Day 3 looks brutal. May give cardio a miss tomorrow and start eating more food.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> How's the muscle activation on the affected side going? Are you seeing improvements?


As above mate, just started seeing first shoots of recovery today, early days yet but over the moon to be honest.

How's things in Soho? Gym OK? Training fine? Following a routine?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> This weeks training consists of the following:-
> 
> DAY 1- 170 9r x 4s - done.
> 
> ...


192.5 for 7 sets of 5 reps? Yeah sack the cardio off mate your gonna need all your energy for that one lol mental aswell as physical! Good luck though I'm sure you'll do it. Do you have a set rest time in between sets?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> As above mate, just started seeing first shoots of recovery today, early days yet but over the moon to be honest.
> 
> How's things in Soho? Gym OK? Training fine? Following a routine?


Nice one: awesome to see light at the end of that tunnel. Hopefully you'll be back in full steam quickly.

My training has been going really well. The gym is decent and hardly anyone ever use the squatting rack so I can walk in almost any time and it will be free. 

My program right now is based on Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 with a few extras as I find that on its own the volume is not quite enough. Plus I do all the bodybuilding moves after the strength sets in a fruitless atempt to look good. I've been toying with the idea of starting a journal too as I have been dialling in the diet as well so feeling great right now. May have to do that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 192.5 for 7 sets of 5 reps? Yeah sack the cardio off mate your gonna need all your energy for that one lol mental aswell as physical! Good luck though I'm sure you'll do it. Do you have a set rest time in between sets?


I don't have set rest time mate, just crack on when get breath back, was 3-5 mins for last set today though.

I am determined to do this though.

4 week base programme (on week 2 now), then a break and go for 1RM, aim is 280, then 4 week true Smolov programme. End aim is 300. Are these figures realistic, I don't know, hope so, just have to aim high and see how it goes I suppose.

Everybody states Smolov is actually brutal so will be good to see if I have the bollox to do it, I certainly have the motivation. Only two things can stop me:-

1. Disappearing on a long-term bender.

2. Left knee issues - hurts sometimes after squatting, kneesleeves help immensely and fells OK at moment.

So realistically a 10 week programme, not sure I can stay on 6g for that long, will have to be creative with gear too.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> 192.5 for 7 sets of 5 reps? Yeah sack the cardio off mate your gonna need all your energy for that one lol mental aswell as physical!


^^This. That sort of volume will kill your legs man. Should just rest I the days in between to try to recover.

I wonder if someone not on gear would be able to do that sort of volume as I find that my recovery times for legs are quite long.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> Nice one: awesome to see light at the end of that tunnel. Hopefully you'll be back in full steam quickly.
> 
> My training has been going really well. The gym is decent and hardly anyone ever use the squatting rack so I can walk in almost any time and it will be free.
> 
> My program right now is based on Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 with a few extras as I find that on its own the volume is not quite enough. Plus I do all the bodybuilding moves after the strength sets in a fruitless atempt to look good. I've been toying with the idea of starting a journal too as I have been dialling in the diet as well so feeling great right now. May have to do that.


Thanks mate.

Good to hear training is going well, get a journal up, I find it motivating and some good posters will sort out some good pointers too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> ^^This. That sort of volume will kill your legs man. Should just rest I the days in between to try to recover.
> 
> I wonder if someone not on gear would be able to do that sort of volume as I find that my recovery times for legs are quite long.


I believe the last workout on the base sesh is 220KG 3r * 10s FFS!!!

I will rest tomorrow and just eat all day. The amount I am eating is ridiculous.

Gear is needed for Smolov, no doubt.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I don't have set rest time mate, just crack on when get breath back, was 3-5 mins for last set today though.
> 
> I am determined to do this though.
> 
> ...


I'm like that with logs lol sometimes 5 mins rest between 1 rep sets haha

Your so close to the magical 300 mate won't be long till you hit it.

Do you take any supps for your joints? Mine are in a dreadful state lately lol still running gh?

See how you feel gear wise, your body might love it! Could hit that 300 sooner than you think lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm like that with logs lol sometimes 5 mins rest between 1 rep sets haha
> 
> Your so close to the magical 300 mate won't be long till you hit it.
> 
> ...


I listen to body, let it recover and breath to recover too. I reckon chance of failing or injury if not recovered.

290 was with wraps so different with no wraps or belt. I want to do it totally raw!! PB raw with belt is 267.5 so big increase. I can do it though.

I am starting IPAM and TB500 soon for general wellbeing and injury recovery too.

With the high dose test I feel awesome, the SHICs made me feel toxic, if I can continue with the test and feel this good, I'll just crack on.

Nice DL BTW.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 9/REST DAY*

Feel bruised, battered and tired today, definitely no cardio, will be eating, drinking and resting in preparation for tomorrow.

Tues/Wed seem to be jabbing days so 2*10ml over next two nights. I plan on sticking to the Experiment plan for first 6 weeks, then it is open season so may add in some extras to boost me up for the final Smolov push.

Will be early night tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 9/REHAB DAY*

Gym weight : 122KG

I couldn't resist going down the gym, really want to push on with rehab but only light work so I don't eat into my recovery for Smolov.

Lots of stretching and foamrolling etc.

Barbell Bench - up to 70KG

Barbell Bench with slingshot - up to 95KG

Left Arm DB Bench - up to 20KG

Facepulls - up to 7 plates.

Delt raises (every angle possible) - 10kg

Straight arm pulldown (left arm only) - very light weights.

Marked and definite improvement, very long way to go but feeling as though there may be light at end of the tunnel.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 10/SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 270lbs

Aim : 180kg 7r x 5s

In bed at 20:00 last night, still feel a little battered and tired. Food and fluids have been plentiful which have spiked my weight to 270, this is of no concern to me.

Today's session looks quite tough, 35 reps at 180kg, I have never done this kind of volume at these weights before. I may need a pre-WO boost, probably 30mg Dbol and 50mg Oxy.

I jabbed 10ml Precision Sust last night, high, outer right quad, no issues. I'll do left tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Gym weight : 123KG with squat shoes

Aim : 180kg 7r x 5s

30mg Dbol and 50mg Oxy pre-WO.

Firing as much food and water down me before the sesh.

SQUAT (SBDs only)

Stretching and foamrolling.

60 * 8 - technique feels great at the moment, natural movement.

100 * 6 - legs loosening nicely, no ill effects from Monday, ready to rock and roll.

140 * 4 - feeling good.

180 * 7 - powered through these, no stops at top, relatively easy. Fast but controlled reps.

180 * 7 - again, relatively painless and comfortable.

180 * 7 - ditto.

180 * 7 - hardest set, still no stops, working through them, speed slowed between 5th and 7th rep.

180 * 7 - worked myself up for this, no stops and added a 2s pause at bottom for last rep. Comically, the boys thought that I was stuck at the bottom so jumped up, I was chuckling to myself 

No issues at all today, power was very high, determination and drive is very high too at the moment. With the new technique and the SBDs, it feels as though I am squatting better than ever. Obviously the pre-WO orals will have helped and the sust will be working it's magic but, even so, this was unexpectedly comfortable.

Let's see how Friday session goes but I may have to increase max weight on the programme.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Still no Slingshot?! or did I miss it?! I am disappoint!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Still no Slingshot?! or did I miss it?! I am disappoint!


Post 193


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Post 193


Aha!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Aha!


Helped me to work with more weight on the bar which will only benefit the supporting muscles which is where I think I have the issue.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Helped me to work with more weight on the bar which will only benefit the supporting muscles which is where I think I have the issue.


So hopefully (unless I misunderstood, lol) - this could be a great rehab tool for you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> So hopefully (unless I misunderstood, lol) - this could be a great rehab tool for you.


Exactly Tommy, I will use it when I can. I am going to add in incline bench and also pressups too. Thanks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great work on smolov

and 300 is deffo realistic for yourself buddy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 11/REST DAY*

Wfh today, so just eating and resting in preparation for tomorrow's squats. Legs are OK today, just feel a little heavy, high hopes for tomorrow's 192.5KG squats.

Plan is to eat all day, have a kip mid-afternoon, jab later and then early night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 12/SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 3 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 273lbs

Weight is shooting up very, very fast, food not super clean but I feel as though I am holding reasonable condition.

In bed around 20:00 again last night but still feel tired and legs are sore today, especially right quad. Lots of fluids/food and stretching before squats will see me OK.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 2/Day 3 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Gym weight : 123.5KG with squat shoes

Aim : 192.5KG 5r * 7s

Lower back is pumping ridiculously, even when walking about, this is due to dehyradration due to sub-optimal refuelling techniques.

*SQUAT *(squat shoes, SBDs and Strengthshop Lever Belt) - lying/sitting between sets, drinking loads of intra and water, eating bananas, breathing heavily.

60 * 8 - no belt and struggled with lower back.

100 * 1 - single due to lower back pumps.

140 * 1 - single due to lower back pumps.

192.5 * 5 - same technique, med/low bar, very strong, powered through these, no stops for breath, very fast but deep. Afterwards, cannot get enough breath in.

192.5 * 5 - most difficult set, slowed down between 3-5 reps, stopping at top. Really pumping the air into lungs between sets.

192.5 * 5 - found groove now, easy, fast and powerful.

192.5 * 5 - ditto.

192.5 * 5 - ditto.

192.5 * 5 - ditto.

192.5 * 5 - ATG for each rep with a pause at bottom, not showboating but just wanted to get as much of the last set as possible. Easy.

Very surprised at how strong my legs feel at moment, especially as prep wasn't great. I feel as though I could go close to my PB at the moment so look forward to next week.

Food and fluids going in now.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

trust me mate the feeling of the strength in legs will only get better as you go on

great work again buddy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

300 squat is only round the corner!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Impressive!

You need to update your signature... :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Impressive!
> 
> You need to update your signature... :thumbup1:


Hi K,

Updated sig and pic.

Looking for 300KG raw squat within 6 to 8 weeks, we shall see.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

First issue on the Experiment.

Went to work yesterday, finished about 5pm, travelling home on tube/train I started feeling queasy and rough, got home and have been on toilet all night but have also had bad aches all over body, moaning and groaning on my bed, sweating. I have eaten 1 piece of toast since 3pm yesterday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still unwell, I will have to miss work and gym. I never miss work as I don't get paid if unwell. Must be a bug, hope I can shake it today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : food is now going in at about 50-60% of normal rate which is massive improvement, lots of water too. Toilet breaks/stomach cramps becoming more infrequent and feeling better overall, still dizzy at times and some way to go.

Comeback is pushed back to Thursday (lighter squats) and then Saturday (heavy squats).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 18/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 265lbs (8lbs down on last Friday)

Lack of food, no jabs, no training and the sickness have resulted in 8lb loss. That will come back easily enough. I have missed one day of Smolov too which I will not be able to get back. Plan is Smolov (light) today, rehab work tomorrow (high hopes that left side DB BP will be improved), Smolov (heavy) at 1RM on Saturday.

Thursday - 185 9r x 4s

Saturday - 210 3r x 10s

I have felt much better within myself since yesterday morning but still was getting stomach cramps yesterday and indeed, when I awoke today. No diarrhoea though. I started to feel really hungry yesterday afternoon so ate loads of food and was really thirsty too - all good signs. Slight dizziness still present too.

Anyhow, back to grindstone today, will see how I get on and will tailor gym session according to feel.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Not much food going in or fluids. I was a little anxious as to how the session would go and whether I was ready for it. Working solo.

*SQUAT (Squat shoes, SBDs and Strengthshop Lever Belt).*

Bar * loads

60 * 10

100 * 8 - good to be back.

140 * 4 - felt very heavy.

185 * 9 - found this very tough, no stops at top and quick reps, deep enough but felt very hard. Didn't bode well for rest of sets.

185 * 9 - hit this set fairly rapidly, again no stops, again very difficult, took a lot of breath in beforehand and concentrated on breathing during reps too.

185 * 9 - most difficult set, got to 7, had to stop at top, reps slowed down, ground last couple out, all out. Felt a little sick after this set, wanted to bail out.

185 * 9 - Bit on gumshield/MTFU and decided to smash this set, easiest set of the lot, no stops, ATG for last rep.

Today was easily the hardest day of Smolov, strength wasn't there, sheer will and determination is all that got me over the line. Before I went the gym, I stated I thought I was operating about 85%, in the gym I would estimate 75%.

Lots of eating, drinking and resting before the heavy sets on Saturday.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds brutal mate, especially when recovering from being ill. Still destroyed it though! Rest up for Saturday!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Mind over matter, man. Well done.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : appetite still not 100%, I just don't feel 100% and as though I have recovered from the bug. I haven't made the gym again. I think I'll just have to put last week behind me and crack on tomorrow. I'll speak to Dig, probably do same sessions next week which I had planned last week.

I only jabbed once this week too, must be unwell


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : appetite still not 100%, I just don't feel 100% and as though I have recovered from the bug. I haven't made the gym again. I think I'll just have to put last week behind me and crack on tomorrow. I'll speak to Dig, probably do same sessions next week which I had planned last week.
> 
> I only jabbed once this week too, must be unwell


Mate I was wiped out for 4 weeks. It'll pass!

Haha, once a week for you could be 5ml of test400


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I was wiped out for 4 weeks. It'll pass!
> 
> Haha, once a week for you could be 5ml of test400


10ml Precision Sustanon 250mg/ml, Thursday :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 22/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 269lbs (4lbs down since start of illness)

Aim : 210KG 3r * 10s

I am repeating week 3 due to illness.

Appetite still not 100%, weight still not up to what it was before illness. Very anxious and nervous about today, not feeling confident at all but thought, let's just go for it.

*SQUAT *(Squat shoes, SBDs and Strengthshop Lever Belt).

Bar * loads

60 * 8 - nice stretch.

100 * 6 - good to be back. When I finished my set, I took belt off and threw it on the floor, lever buckle broke, will have to complete rest of sets beltless.

140 * 2 - very light, like no weight on bar.

180 * 1 - really powerful here.

210 * 3 - flew through these, gave me lots of confidence for the rest of the session.

210 * 3 - again comfortable, nice and deep and much more controlled than first set (where I got excited).

210 * 3 - more difficult, ground through last two, put doubts in mind for rest of session. Lower back is pumping badly and I am having to lie down between sets.

210 * 3 - very difficult, felt sick after this set, lots of doubts now, have to MTFU.

210 * 3 - most difficult set, each one was a grind. Sweat is lashing out, breath is very short, taking on lots of fluids/intra etc.

210 * 3 - body seems to have hit second wind, got used to weight etc and easiest set of the day.

210 * 3 - flew through these, no issues.

210 * 3 - ditto.

210 * 3 - getting tired, reps slowing down, power dissipating.

210 * 3 - ATG for the 3 reps, nice and controlled, relieved to get through them.

Today was the hardest session I have ever had in the gym, bar none. Very happy that I got through it as I am still not 100%. Hoping this will spike appetite up so the strength and weight builds again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What I have found is that Smolov is "80% mental strength/20% physical strength". Once mind has fought through the deep troughs which you go through, the body adapts and kicks on.

Between sets 3-5 today, every part of me wanted to stop, I had to really dig deep.

Lots of tough work ahead and lots of mental doubts I reckon, I'll just have to dig deep.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

To say your not 100% you def did well smashing those numbers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 23/REHAB DAY*

Weight : 269lbs

Lots of food, fluids and sleep last night (in bed for 20:00). Still feel bruised and battered today. Today will be rehab day with a little cardio. Winding down at current job now, going through screening for new job, contract agreed etc.

Holding condition well, same belt buckle etc, thighs much bigger and upper body too (going from clothes). I'll take photo again soon (I have one from end of week 1 somewhere) and get a vid of squats this week too.

Aim this week is to get my weight to pre-illness weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Gym Weight : 122KG

I was determined to crack on with rehab so did 45mins on left side and didn't do cardio, legs were sore anyhow so saving them for squats tomorrow.

I managed a few reps on 30KG DB on flat bench which is a big improvement.

Lots of volume on incline DB pressing (one-handed, two-handed, always focusing on left side, concentrating on form etc).

Also lots of machine work.

I definitely felt as though I had worked my left side much more than recently, the left side seemed to fatigue pretty quickly.

One thing I did notice and couldn't control when I was using higher weights. When pressing on left side I couldn't keep the push movement dead straight and 90% from my body. The weight ended up wondering out and became an arced press rather than a straight press. This is obviously part of the issue and is my body responding to and trying to cover a muscle weakness. I will keep on working on a 90% press from chest on left hand side.

This may be a long process.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 24/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 269lbs (4lbs down since start of illness)

Aim : 185KG 9r * 4s

Appetite back to 100%, amount of food and fluids going in yesterday was very high, bed at 20:00. My quads are the most sore they have ever been and I was being awoken by them overnight so sleep was broken. Body feels like I have been run over by a bus. Ibuprofen and Paracetamol are going in and will be required before the squat session. I'll throw some Oxy and Dbol in as well pre-WO.

The session looks mild on paper but, with the condition of my legs/body, I'll just have to grind through it.

I jabbed a vial of Precision Sustanon (250mg/ml) last night. I have run out of Proviron too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Aim : 185KG 9r * 4s

Body feels broken and not ready for gym at all.

2 Ibuprofen, 1 Paracetamol, 50mg Oxy and 40mg Dbol.

*SQUAT *(Squat shoes, SBDs and Inzer 2 Prong 13mm Belt) - working in power rack which I have never used before, didn't feel great to be honest.

Bar * loads - hurts my legs and particularly lower back.

60 * 8 - loosening up a little, lower back is an issue.

100 * 2 - cutting down on reps due to lower back. Body still feels broken.

140 * 2 - very, very heavy, almost all out on second, comically.

185 * 9 - fook me, difficulty off the scale, ground to 7, then 2 stop/start reps. Almost all out on last two.

185 * 9 - even harder than first set, got to 5, stop/start, ground them out. Belt off, lying on floor, back pumps ridiculous, cannot get breath in. I wanted to bail it at this stage, not enjoyed any of it. Nov and 4everbulking supporting me and keeping me going.

185 * 9 - hardest set of the lot, I actually didn't think last one was going up, sort of stumbled forward too, think legs gave out. Felt very sick, drinking lots of water and lying on floor in recovery position as I couldn't lie on back or front due to lower back. Absolutely dreaded the last set.

185 * 9 - needed sniff for this one, gulped air down, lots of fluids, came up with strategy with Nov, 3 reps, stop, gulp air in, repeat and repeat. First 3 OK, 2nd 3 OK, 3rd 3 not OK, got to 8, had to stop at top for a while and then just about got 9th up.

I stated on Monday that that was the hardest session I have ever had. No chance, today was off the scale. I had nowhere near recovered from Monday so everything was difficult and brain was screaming at me to stop.

Really struggling with lower back afterwards, just recovering now, one hour later. Still feel queasy, no fluids or food since gym.

I cannot contemplate Friday's session at the moment.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*
> 
> Aim : 185KG 9r * 4s
> 
> ...


I find high vol heavy training very hard did atm I do 1 over load set (close to 1rm) then do 5 x.5 heavy a lot harder than pyramids imo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 25/REST DAY*

Weight : 270lbs

WFH today so the usual - watching MOTD/MOTD2, Sunday Supplement and all of the boxing from Saturday night. I'll be eating and drinking all day and may have an afternoon kip too. The more food and fluids, the better, nothing is off limits.

Legs and especially quads are very sore, when I sit down I have to drop into position!! Overall my body feels less sore than yesterday so hoping I will recover more fully for tomorrow than I did from Mon-Wed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> I find high vol heavy training very hard did atm I do 1 over load set (close to 1rm) then do 5 x.5 heavy a lot harder than pyramids imo


I have always trained in a HIT fashion so working up to a heavy single or double which is tough but this is so much tougher. Squatting 3 times a week and going balls to the wall each time.

How is the training mate? When is showtime?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I have always trained in a HIT fashion so working up to a heavy single or double which is tough but this is so much tougher. Squatting 3 times a week and going balls to the wall each time.
> 
> How is the training mate? When is showtime?


Yeah its a lot harder!!!. Frequency = strength though , a while off bud had operation on hernia two days ago feel fine tbh v mobile etc but I'm gonna take couple weeks of then light training for ateast another two weeks so looking to hit it hard again end of March so most prob Sept time??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah its a lot harder!!!. Frequency = strength though , a while off bud had operation on hernia two days ago feel fine tbh v mobile etc but I'm gonna take couple weeks of then light training for ateast another two weeks so looking to hit it hard again end of March so most prob Sept time??


In changing room afterwards, back was pumping so badly I couldn't even sit.

View attachment 166785


Hopefully the break will regenerate and rejuvenate you and you come back with more hunger and desire. I do follow the journal occasionally so surprised I missed the injury/op.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : easy day but having trouble with quads and more worryingly, right knee. I am going to eat ridiculous amounts of food and have an early night and hopefully, recovery will kick in and I'll be good for tomorrow. Even if 50%, I am still going to complete it, Smolov will not beat me

Liverpool to get a result at Besiktas too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 25/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 3 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 267lbs (finding it impossible to put weight on during Smolov)

Aim : 197.5KG 7r * 5s

Restful day including lying on bed from 18:30 reading and lights out for 20:30. Decent sleep. Loads of food and fluids yesterday and body has recovered markedly i.e. I can walk down the stairs 1 step/1 stair now rather than both feet on 1 stair before carrying on 

I did read that it was impossible to put weight on during Smolov and most lose weight, I am finding this too. Feeling pretty tight at the moment though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 3 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Gym Weight : 122KG (with squat shoes)

Aim : 197.5KG 7r * 5s

Early session on Friday due to important 10:00 meeting. Always means I cannot eat and drink as much as I would like before the gym. Working solo.

2 Nurofen painkillers, 40mg Blue Heart DBols, 50mg ProChem Oxy.

*SQUAT *(Adipower 2 squat shoes, SBDs and Inzer 2 Prong 13mm Belt).

60 * 10 - very stiff and quads sore. Loosening up nicely as reps go on.

100 * 4 - actually feeling pretty powerful.

140 * 2 - nice slow reps, explode upwards.

197.5 * 7 - got through the 7 nice and fast, last one was 90% all out.

197.5 * 7 - got to 5, stopped, taking breaths, ground out last 2, almost all out on last rep. Very difficult.

197.5 * 7 - hitting stride now, nice and deep and got through 7 nice and clean. Still pretty difficult and energy now draining away. Lower back starting to really hinder me, having to lie between sets. Not looking forward to next set.

197.5 * 7 - mind over matter, ground through these, slow, taking lots of breaths, no stops though.

197.5 * 7 - always find a second gear on last set, smashed through them.

If Wednesday was a 10 on the Smolov Scale of Death, Monday was 9 and today was 7. Maybe body is starting to adapt. I am living very clean and eating lots of food, including a massive bowl of ice cream last night @J_Ross.

Right knee is aching a little so will wear kneesleeves over weekend to keep it warm.

Look forward to see what Dr Death 'Dig' has for me next week.

@Dig, if next week is last week of base stage and I want to hit 280 in the 2 week break, will we increase the weights next weight i.e. work to a 270 max or something? I know we worked to 250 this week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 26/REST DAY*

Weight : 266lbs (still loosing weight)

Taped right quad last night, 29" tight, funny really, my missus is 5'4", 54kg and waist of 26". She has no chance of escaping when I want a legover

Jabbed 8ml of D Hacks Test E last night (open vial) too, weight is actually coming off me even though high dose gear and as much food as I can eat. I will keep food log and post up here for next week, I reckon I am not eating what I am stating.

Off to 1RM tomorrow to watch PL meet, anybody going?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had plans through from Dig.

Mon 2nd - 8th - Base cycle week 3

DAY 1- 210 5r x 7s

DAY 2- 222.5 3r x 10s

DAY 3- 190 9r x 4s

Mon 9th-15th - Base cycle week 4

Mon 23rd = PB attempt (280+).

Next week's looks ridiculous based on what I went through last week. Bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 27/REST DAY*

Weight : 275lbs booommm!!

Beers on Friday and cheat last night has stacked the weight. From tomorrow I will note down my meals/food.

Off to 1RM this morning, look forward to that. Another rest day to get myself ready for next week's battering.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant wait to see your max attempt

i know you will hit a big number


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 28/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 271lbs

Aim : 210KG 5r x 7s

Extra cals from cheesecake/beer and other quality  foods have enabled me to actually put some weight on. Back on diet today though so will be updating this with my intake for the day.

750ml Alpro Hazelnut Milk, 2 scoops pro-prep. Black coffee/sweeteners.

Food box for work - 1.7KG. Mash with butter/tuna steaks/4 fried eggs.

2 bananas. 3 diet coke.

Food/fluids/rest/sleep all great over weekend so am looking forward to today. Every day on Smolov from now on will be a rep PB, I am pretty sure of that. Quads feel OK, little tightness and some PIP too but nothing to be concerned about. Lower back a little tender. I have had an Ibuprofen and a Paracetamol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cant wait to see your max attempt
> 
> i know you will hit a big number


Cheers Rick, I will be videoing it so will whack up ASAP.

2 more weeks of sheer hell first LD


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Gym Weight : 123KG

Aim : 210KG 5r x 7s

Feeling good, all prep has gone well.

*SQUAT *(Adipower IIs, SBD sleeves, Strengthshop lever belt, gumshield, nosetork)

60 * 10 - very stiff, I cannot get below parallel with this light weight on bar. Slight nerve-type issue in lower back.

100 * 6 - much cleaner reps, feel good.

140 * 3 - power was awesome, today is going to be a good day.

180 * 1 - very, very easy.

210 * 5 - jolted by nerve twinge in lower back, nearly bailed the bar, stayed under and got through the five reps very quickly. No problem.

210 * 5 - again powerful, no issues.

210 * 5 - hardest set, slowed down on last 2.

210 * 5 - hitting stride now, easy.

210 * 5 - no issues, no stops.

210 * 5 - getting slightly tired but still no stops, concentrating on below parallel.

210 * 5 - easy, got vid, way below parallel, stopped at bottom on last rep.

I am enjoying Smolov now, feeling very powerful, hard work is paying off. Restful weekend, clean living and the extra cals from beer/cheesecake etc definitely helped. Also going to bed before my kids (7pm on Saturday and Sunday) is helping too. I have come to the realisation that doing this system means that all outside life has to cease.

All about rest and food now until the 225.5KG * 30 on Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

7th set of 210KG * 5


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 7th set of 210KG * 5


Don't lie that was the first set! 

Nice pause at bottom of 4th and 5th mate! Hammies are getting huge!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fckin awesome squatting

something big is deffo on the cards


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stupidly easy!! You are going to smash past all previous pb's. Looking forward to future lifts


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Geeza u made that look like a piece of ****..fukin hell


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 29/REHAB DAY*

Weight : 269lbs

Struggling with nerve-type issue in lower back, interrupting sleep. Easing up now, have to see how it heals up today as I need to do Wed/Fri this week for two Smolov sessions as I am up North this weekend. Legs are fine, lots of food and early night last night.

Usual rehab today today, I may switch focus to pec minor where physio reckons I have an issue. I'll be doing my usual presses, with some negatives on incline and flat bench thrown in too. I'll be working solo as Nov is off work. Jab tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@C.Hill @Rick89 @cooper79 @super $ingh

Cheers Boys, was indeed very easy, looking forward to hitting a large PB (280+) on squat at end of Base Cycle, then 4 weeks true Smolov then another PB which I hope will be 300+. We shall see.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm nowhere near at the same advanced level of training you do, really impresses me that you're so dedicated.

You do check your BP every week, I hope, taking several readings?

:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I'm nowhere near at the same advanced level of training you do, really impresses me that you're so dedicated.
> 
> You do check your BP every week, I hope, taking several readings?
> 
> :thumb:


Morning mate,

I have an Omron M6 and will take a few readings today, I have fine BP but my BPM is usually too high, ranging from 80-95. Highest reading is when I am on big cycle like now but I am leaner and fitter at moment so interested to see what it is. I'll post up later.

I am becoming more committed recently, I see this as my last chance to push hard as I am now 41yo. I just wish that my left shoulder was OK, I would then have a few years of competing and retire gracefully 

TBH, I need blood test so am considering when to clean up and have one.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

overall you would say the 6g test is much more productive than the SHIC?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> overall you would say the 6g test is much more productive than the SHIC?


I have taken 5g, 5g, 2.5g and 5g over the first 4 weeks.

On SHIC I felt sick, lethargic, not hungry and basically sh1te. At the moment, I feel awesome, ready to smash weights.

No comparison.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

funny thing is i remember ausbuilt banging on about how great the 4g of test standalone was. i guess for a blast this looks like a nice way to go if u can handle big doses as an alternative to shic


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Some people say that since Smolov is essentially a type of peaking program that there is frequently a drop-off in strength upon completion.

Have you also heard this HG?

I'll be interested to see your progress on this system, because it's something I'm carefully considering.

I haven't been around much on this forum for a while, but it's nice to see you still posting really interesting logs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> I have an Omron M6 and will take a few readings today, I have fine BP but my BPM is usually too high, ranging from 80-95. Highest reading is when I am on big cycle like now but I am leaner and fitter at moment so interested to see what it is. I'll post up later.
> 
> ...


You poor old thing.....51 and not even thinking of final flings here mate,grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Pretty tired and lower back was an issue so spent a while stretching and foamrolling which helped a lot.

Flat DB press, 20s, 25s and then 30s * 2 (max)

Incline DB press up to 25s

Face pulls up to 7 plates

Tricep Pushdowns

BB raise to front

Seated machine press until fatigued.

Always feel despondent on rehab day, trying to keep focussed and working through it. Didn't feel much progress this week.

Left arm still wants to arc out on flat db press, still big issue. May need to see physio one last time soon and if no progress in a few months, then Hassan Zaid.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Some people say that since Smolov is essentially a type of peaking program that there is frequently a drop-off in strength upon completion.
> 
> Have you also heard this HG?
> 
> ...


Good to see you back mate!

I haven't heard that about Smolov so let's wait and see. It is brutal though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You poor old thing.....51 and not even thinking of final flings here mate,grrrrrrrrr


I meant retire disgracefully


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*EXPERIMENT DAY 30/SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 271lbs

Aim : 222.5KG 3r x 10s

This look the hardest day of the week, sheer willpower and determination will be needed. Lower back is still an issue so just about to stretch and foamroll and had 1 Ibuprofen and 1 paracetamol. The stretching and painkillers will be repeated before the session.

Food was good last night and in bed early so decent sleep. All prep has gone well so no excuses!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you avoiding - as frequently recommended on Smolov program - all other lower body exercises (apart from squat obviously)? Including deadlifts?

Regarding upper body - are you just trying to keep your movements on maintenance without actively "going for it"?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 3/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Gym Weight : 123KG

Aim : 222.5KG 3r x 10s

Early session today, loads of stretches, back was fine, not as much food and water in as I would have liked, 50mg Oxy and 50mg Dbol.

*SQUAT* (Adipower IIs, SBDs, gumshield, nosetork)

60 * 8 - cannot get low enough with this weight, may skip this next time.

100 * 6 - lovely deep, paused squats, nice stretch.

140 * 3 - powerful.

180 * 1 - smashed this up, no worries.

222.5 * 3 - quick, powerful reps, easy.

222.5 * 3 - hardest set of day, 95% all out on last one.

222.5 * 3 - hitting stride, more comfortable.

222.5 * 3 - lower back pumping a little, sitting/lying between sets, deep breaths, lots of intra being drunk. Fine.

222.5 * 3 - no issues, concentrating on setup and depth. Bar not as low as I would like.

222.5 * 3 - comfortable.

222.5 * 3 - getting tired now, starting to grind the third rep out.

222.5 * 3 - really tired, body screaming me to stop, mind overruling it. Very hard.

222.5 * 3 - some sniff before this, helped me, hard.

222.5 * 3 - lots of sniff and the camera made me smash through these. 2nd very deep and 3rd was paused. Got vid.

I actually feel fine now, body is obviously adapting very quickly, today was 7/10 on Smolov Scale of Death 

Rest day tomorrow and final sesh of the week on Friday.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10x3 with 225.5 is beast mate. What intra you drinking?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 10x3 with 225.5 is beast mate. What intra you drinking?


Cheers mate, will pop vid up later.

100g Cyclic Dextrin, EAAs, Taurine, Creatine. 2l water.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you avoiding - as frequently recommended on Smolov program - all other lower body exercises (apart from squat obviously)? Including deadlifts?
> 
> Regarding upper body - are you just trying to keep your movements on maintenance without actively "going for it"?


Shoulder injury (which affects BP and DL) is what made me do Smolov.

I am doing 3 days of Smolov and 1 day of "rehab" on shoulder.

Rest/eat/drink at all other times.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

10th set of 222.5KG * 3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loads of power!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That is some proper squatting mate! Love it. The almighty 300 is so close now!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Been on beer since Wednesday, both knees hurting, especially left knee. Will try to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Been on beer since Wednesday, both knees hurting, especially left knee. Will try to get back on track tomorrow.


C'mon mate remember your attitude at the beginning?



Huntingground said:


> I will be taking this cycle very seriously, all training and diet is planned for me, no booze/partying at all.


Lol knew you couldn't resist!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Been on beer since Wednesday, both knees hurting, especially left knee. Will try to get back on track tomorrow.


Tut tut tut. Aren't you worried about "demanding" too much from your body mate?

Doing some awesome work then slamming the beers down lol


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 10th set of 222.5KG * 3


Looks tight man. Good technique and lots of power. Makes me want to go to the gym and do some squats myself.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Old bad habits came back and bit me on the ****. Feel fookin horrific, back in work today, 1st day back since last Thursday when I just drank all day. No gym. Body feels fooked. Last day at bank today, swerving leaving do whilst I try to dry out for new job on Monday. Bellenditis maximus.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Start of new job has been held up for a week so I have a week off to hit the gym/Smolov and eat, rest, sleep, jab etc

I went to Gosling Sports Centre in Welwyn Garden City where my missus is a member, Plunkett used to be the PL PT there but fook me, what a sh1te gym. No DL/BP/SQ area due to refurb and the rest of the place felt sh1te too. Not an inexpensive place too but I suppose it isn't trying to cater for heavy lifters.

Anyhow, I tried to do my usual rehab but couldn't really as it was too busy and the equipment/machines were non-existent. Anyhow, BP DBs up to 16KG etc etc, no improvement in injury again, when I get back to gym in Canary Wharf I will be paying physio one last visit, and if no more ideas, it is Hassan Zaid.

Eating has been ramping up over the weekend, still no gear, plans for week are:-

Tues- 210 7r x 5s

Thurs - 222.5 5r x 7s

Sat - 235 3r x 10s

All of the above will be at 1RM, working solo, maybe one of the boys there will help out. I can imagine tomorrow being a massive slog but I will pick up over the week.

Will jab 10ml tonight and get things back on the road now after a stupid, retarded slip-up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight has dropped to 267lbs, not surprising as I drank for 7 or 8 days without eating properly.

BP : 142/78. Not bad considering but wouldn't want systolic to breach 150.

Pulse : 88. This looks high but mine is consistently high and has been in high 90s before.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 4/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 265lbs

Aim : 210KG 7r x 5s

Slightly apprehensive to see how today goes after the mishap. It is almost 2 weeks since last gym session so I should be fully rested. Food/fluids have been decent and in bed early so decent sleep.

Probably 50mg Dbol and Oxy and maybe 1ml WC PW125 beforehand. I will be hammering in the food.

Working solo at 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT [email protected] (Week 4/Day 1 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Aim : 210KG 7r x 5s

Getting myself a little worked up this morning about this session, pacing around the house, had to tell myself to calm down, eat the food, drink the fluids and be optimistic.

100g protein from CNP ProPep in 500ml Alpro Hazelnut milk

6 large free range eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast

500g greek yoghurt

Bananas and diet coke.

50mg Dbol/Oxy/Halo and 1ml WC PW125.

Working solo at 1RM, no sniff either. On way I was ready, pumped and very optimistic about this session, convinced myself I was going to smash it.

*SQUATS (monolift, Adipower IIs, SBDs, gumshield, Strength Shop lever belt)*

*****Stepping out from monolift******

Bar * loads - very flexible today, can get really deep.

60 * 6 - feels great to be back, powered up, concentrating on form.

100 * 4 - nice, controlled descent, speed on ascent.

140 * 3 - felt heavier than I would have wanted.

180 * 1 - game head on, belt on, gumshield in, easy.

******Asked Tony Giddings to help with pulling Mono******

210 * 7 - fook me, 100% all out, ground the 7th out, thought "I have come back too early, there is your punishment for the bender softlad, what have I let myself in for"?? Seriously, all out. Setup was all wrong, I lifted the bar from levers as though I was going to step out so feet all wrong, had to readjust and never felt good either. Before Smolov, I would have bailed it here, no doubt at all.

210 * 7 - again feet wrong, much easier though, easiest set of day.

210 * 7 - much better setup, Tony guiding and reminding me, very, very hard, all out on last. Having to lie on the floor now between sets, I reckon 7-8 mins between sets too. Focusing on recovery via heavy breathing and then getting ready by taking gulps of air, careful not to hyperventilate.

210 * 7 - Tony was on phone so had a while to get myself ready, I was ready for 2 or 3 mins, must have been the halo, I wanted to nut the plates, raging, was looking forward to this set, soon put me in my place, all out again, got to 3, had to stop, breathe, and then singles, off the scale. Tony loved this set though "You are immense big man" smashing me on the back as I am holding onto bar as legs about to give way.

210 * 7 - usually I pick up on last set, not today, same as the previous, had to grind each one out. Form was sh1te too, seemed to be on my toes, I think by this stage, I was so fooked, I was "cheating" and just wanted to get weight up.

No intra today, just bananas and diet coke. 9/10 on Smolov Scale of Death today. No back pumps which is good too.

Many thanks to Tony for the help, without him I wouldn't have made it (I know you are reading).

I see today as punishment and I deserve it. Hoping to pick up now for rest of week, no beer, PB next Friday so want 280 raw with SBDs.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 265lbs

Legs have been killing me, broken sleep, lots of food and fluids yesterday but weight steady. Rest day today, Pizza Express for lunch, as many cals in as poss. Left knee is more painful than ever, will be wearing my SBDs around the house to keep knee warm and am on Ibuprofen and Paracetamol.

Tomorrow looks brutal (222.5 5r x 7s) so I may have a sleep this afternoon too. Need to be at full power tomorrow, as much food and water in meantime.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decent rest day, loads of food, not particularly clean inc Pizza Express. Loads of fluids. I'll be having an early night too.

Legs and particularly quads are in bits, I have to drop when sitting. When getting up, it is a massive effort and quads shoot with pain. Nothing I can do I suppose apart from food, water, rest, sleep etc. Hopefully, all will be good in the morning.

Contemplating pre-WO tomorrow. 50mg Dbol/Oxy/Halo/Mest and 2ml of pre-WO injectables I think - WC PW125 and maybe BSI Mtren DS. I'll have a think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 4/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Weight : 267lbs

Aim : 222.5KG 5r x 7s

All pain in legs has dissipated, with just a residual stiffness remaining. Early night last night would have helped. I will be foamrolling and stretching until gym time. 1 Ibuprofen and 1 Paracetamol. Firing down the food and fluids.

Working solo at 1RM. Hoping somebody will be about to pull the mono as I don't fancy stepping that weight out.

Awaiting start details for new job on Monday. The new bank has already cost me a week's wages with their incompetence. I have told them, if they don't sort out a start for Monday, they can stick their job and I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY (Week 4/Day 2 Smolov 'Base Cycle')*

Aim : 222.5KG 5r x 7s

50mg Dbol/Oxy/Halo/Mestanalone, 1ml WC PW125 and 1ml Apollo MTren.

Working solo at 1RM, very stiff, teardrops very tender, little tired. Food/fluids plentiful. All prep perfect so game on.

*SQUATS* (monolift, Adipower IIs, SBDs, gumshield, Strength Shop lever belt, nose tork)

*****Stepping out from monolift******

60 * 6 - nice controlled reps, quality.

100 * 4 - felt great.

140 * 3 - very light, could be my day.

180 * 1 - felt like nothing on the bar.

******Asked Tony Giddings to help with pulling Mono******

220 * 5 - setup wrong, stance too narrow, struggled through the set, all out on last one. FFS!!

220 * 5 - setup perfect, bar nice and low, feet lovely and wide, powered through these, no stops. Tony really happy with this set.

220 * 5 - again setup wrong, stance too narrow, powered through this anyhow, brute strength got me through. Felt it though. Very optimistic for the session now, thinking it was going to be a breeze.

220 * 5 - setup perfect, first 3 reps very easy, got to 4th, boooommmm, power gone, 4th was a total grinder, not even sure how I got it up, same for 5th. Smolov brought me back to earth again, so tired and blowing so hard after this set, lying on floor. I think this was Tuesday catching up on me. Really need to dig deep now.

220 * 5 - 7 min gap before this set. Really concentrating on getting air in lungs, ridiculous set, every rep was a grind, even the first, I have no idea how I got reps 3, 4 or 5 up as I do not remember them, just blackness, Tony was worried as he legged it behind me to support me, didn't need the touch I don't think. Hardest set I have ever done.

220 * 5 - again big rest, decided to crack open the new sniff, took a few decent slugs on that, Tony slapped me about a bit, aggression very high, too high in fact as was too quick on descent on first rep, just got it back up, again every rep was a grind, this was becoming ridiculous now.

220 * 5 - took me a long time to prep for this, I really didn't fancy it, was feeling a little grey/sick/unwell/shaking etc, Tony worked wonders, sorting the sniff, blew my head off twice, ensuring good setup, powered through them, second easiest set of day.

I did 220KG as I miscalculated due to the comp collars/Texas squat bar etc etc. I did realise but didn't want to change mid-sesh.

Intensity and difficulty was off the scale again, at least on par with the most difficult day of Smolov, pure mental battle, I needed will to win, tenacity and never say die attitude. Even with all of that, I felt like spewing it after 6th set.

Legs are very sore now, took me 15 mins to get myself together to pack up, shaking massively when trying to drink my diet coke.

Again form was a little ****e when struggling, coming onto toes but not too worried about that. Lower back pumping from 5th set too.

On to Saturday now, 235KG 3r 10s - looks brutal. Prep begins now, I will be eating everything I can


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 269lbs

Again broken sleep after a heavy squat session, also pishing many times in night too. Trying to work out what it can be. I piled in loads of food and water. Obviously, I had a lot of orals and injectables pre-WO. Anybody any ideas? Maybe just aching legs?

Rest day today, still no start date for new job, not too sure if they are fooking me about or just struggling with HR/onboarding issues. Usually banks are just silent and you have to wait about like a gimp. Anyhow, missus and I will have a nice day out to St Albans, bit of food, just chill really around the town/cathedral and Verulam park. As I work every day I can, and missus does not trust any babysitters (no family in WGC), we never have any time to ourselves so look forward to it.

Legs are understandably tender. Couple of painkillers and a long walk should help. Food and water will be very high. the 235 10s 3r will probably happen on Sunday.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're pishing alot more frequently at night, I suspect it may your Prostate.

Prolly a good idea to get it checked at the docs & have a PSA blood test.

I had this some years ago, it was not fun.

Just had a further thought, Prostate issues can also csuse leg pain & a general

feeling of malaise; despite the fact you're lifting heroic amounts of weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Struggling with inflammation and pain in left knee, started yesterday. Always been there (I have a floating lump just next to patella) but never as bad as yesterday/today. I have postponed the 235 3r 10s until I recover. I am hoping to get there tomorrow but not 100% convinced.

Hoping to start new job on Tuesday so not 100% sure when I will get this session in. Still hoping for a PB at weekend anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : still no work, keep on getting led on, starting to get really fooked off. As no structure to life, diet hasn't been great, lots of running about, DIY, out with missus etc. So easy to sort diet etc when I am sat at my desk.

Left knee inflammation gone, still residual ache but nothing bad. Planning on one final push for Saturday, going for 280 squat so need to get back on track with food/fluids/sleep etc.

I'll see how Saturday goes, I may have a break from gear then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : still no work, keep on getting led on, starting to get really fooked off. As no structure to life, diet hasn't been great, lots of running about, DIY, out with missus etc. So easy to sort diet etc when I am sat at my desk.
> 
> Left knee inflammation gone, still residual ache but nothing bad. Planning on one final push for Saturday, going for 280 squat so need to get back on track with food/fluids/sleep etc.
> 
> I'll see how Saturday goes, I may have a break from gear then.


Sounds annoying!!

Hope work settles mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think mate,when you push as you do,it is certain that injury will follow,you ask a lot from your body consistently for months....IMHO I would

cycle the pushes more,so this is less of a problem....you cannot ask 50% more power from assisted muscle than you did unassisted and expect connective tissue to keep up! There said it...good luck on work mate!that sucks!

YOur not old yet!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sleep has been really broken for a few weeks, not the gear (only on Sust really) so must have been worry about the new job (I don't usually worry about anything). Anyhow, today is the first day in a while that I don't feel tired.

Food has been fine and high, no alcohol etc.

Due to a few issues, the PB attempt will be Sunday I think.

I jabbed Sust, Precision Tren A and Apollo Torrip 301 last night. I'll continue with the short esters until the lift.

I will design the pre-WO nearer to the time but will involve orals and shots.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 270lbs (in good condition, still same belt buckle as before Xmas when 252lbs).

Final prep day for the SQ PB tomorrow at 1RM. As much food and water as possible will be going in, with a carb-based cheat tonight followed by the usual cheesecake. I have finally caught up on my sleep too.

I'll be jabbing some more Tren A and Torrip301 today too.

Session will look something like this:-

Warm up....190 * 3, 220 * 2, 245 * 1, 265 * 1, 280 * 1.

I'm feeling confident so bring it on. Will get vid, @Novo78 will be there to help out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think mate,when you push as you do,it is certain that injury will follow,you ask a lot from your body consistently for months....IMHO I would
> 
> cycle the pushes more,so this is less of a problem....you cannot ask 50% more power from assisted muscle than you did unassisted and expect connective tissue to keep up! There said it...good luck on work mate!that sucks!
> 
> YOur not old yet!


Morning Mr T, where have you been? Hope you are well.

Knee is fine now, just the longstanding shoulder injury which is bothering me (I have a plan for that though). I have my SQ PB tomorrow and then a little break before Smolov proper.

Work is all sorted now too. Life is good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT PB DAY*

Weight : 268lbs

Aim : 280KG (SBDs/belt)

Cheat last night (home-made fish, chips, mushy peas, bread and butter, 3 bowls ice cream/bananas/strawberries/choc sauce), loads of fluids. Quite surprised to see I have dropped weight!!

Lots of sleep, in bed at 20:00 last night (belly so full ). All prep has gone well.

Pre-wo : 50mg dbol/oxy/halo/mest, 2ml WC PW125/2ml Precision Tren Ace.

I'll be firing in food and fluids until I hit the gym (1RM) at about 09:30.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT PB DAY*

Aim : 280KG (SBDs/belt)

Very nervous before the gym, 9 months since my last SQ PB so 9 months of work, food and everything else gone into today. Started to feel very confident on the way, remembering how I had hit 267.5KG with sub-optimal training, pre-Smolov etc etc.

*SQUAT* (SBDs, Adipower IIs, belt, sniff, gumshield)

70 * 6 - nice stretch.

110 * 4 - setup and positioning of feet perfect.

150 * 3 - ridiculously easy.

190 * 3 - like nothing on bar, this is going to be my day, all feels perfect.

220 * 1 - again, like nothing on bar.

240 * 1 - Starting to get serious now, sunk this and on way back up felt something give in right groin, FFS!!, game over. Very sore.

Stopped here and dived onto monolift 2, 60KG felt fine, done loads of reps, lots of stretches, 110KG felt fine. At one stage I was going to bail it, @Nov convincing me to carry on, Tony Giddings watching over, stating he will get behind me for any issues. I am defo not 100% about carrying on so want to try a single at 240 again and gauge from there.

240 * 1 - very, very easy, almost like nothing on bar, Tony shouting to get head up, groin feels OK, game on.

260 * 1 - flew up, no issues at all.

280 * 1 - Took 5 mins before this, concentrating on breathing, Tony got sniff sorted, slapped me about a bit, pretty comfortable rep, more there, could I have done 300 today, don't know but would have took it on without the groin issue. Buzzing, whole gym stopped and watched, even got a round of applause at end, embarrassed . Got vid, uploading now.

Back home, pain from right groin, will take some painkillers and rest up, should be fine, need to hit gym this week anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 266lbs

No appetite yesterday, I couldn't even drink my cider, I did manage to get my dinner down me and some fluids. Early to bed, legs were aching and groin was painful. Horrific nights sleep, pools of sweat and didn't actually feel like I was sleeping, so tired this morning. Will be a ridiculously early night tonight IMO.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Rest Day*
> 
> Weight : 266lbs
> 
> No appetite yesterday, I couldn't even drink my cider, I did manage to get my dinner down me and some fluids. Early to bed, legs were aching and groin was painful. Horrific nights sleep, pools of sweat and didn't actually feel like I was sleeping, so tired this morning. Will be a ridiculously early night tonight IMO.


Sunday nights are always crap for sleep with me lol

Good work on the squats mate


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

Huntingground said:


>


F*ck yeah man,that's a good lift! Well done. Great depth too.

Any news on the job? I'm back at CW every second day now and going to the bank's gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Weight : 270lbs

Still sore all over from squats, especially the groin issue, seems to dissipate over the day, hoping it is a quick-healing injury. Hunger was back with a vengeance yesterday, fully rehydrated too so weight back up to 270. Sleep was again very broken and feel tired again.

Taking it easy in gym this week, no deads or squats so some rehab and upper body work, maybe a little cardio/swimming and even some relaxation time (Jacuzzi/sauna etc etc).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tehdarkstar said:


> F*ck yeah man,that's a good lift! Well done. Great depth too.
> 
> Any news on the job? I'm back at CW every second day now and going to the bank's gym.


THanks mate, may see you in there today, started new job last Wed,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Gym weight :123KG

I hate rehab days as I am lifting such light weights, hard to motivate myself. @Novo78 was doing DLs too so was very jealous.

Dumbell flat bench press - 14s (very easy), 18s (very easy), 22.5 (easy, could feel a little vagueness in left side), 27.5 (6 reps, when the strength/power goes, it goes, I have to drop the weight).

Incline Hammer Strength Press - 60kg, easy weight, no issues with this plane of movement.

Pressups and messing about with other machines.

Also, Novo78 invited me to DL with him, 140KG - flew up, 225 - flew up, 250 - fine. @Dig, was pretty easy so no damage done mate.

Novo78 felt my left pec and lat (nohomo) and reckons they are hardening up much better under tension, pressups felt much stronger, everything felt better.

I am going to have to start taking the rehab serious and start pushing the left hand side as much as possible, become more positive and not fook about in the gym as I am lifting small weights. More work I put in, the quicker I will recover imo.

Anyhow, feel slightly more positive now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Change of plan due to a few personal issues but also timing. Smolov is now off so no 300, I'll have to be happy with my 280 until later in year.

New aim is to be in decent shape (if I can get to 18st then great) for my holiday on May 21st - same shape as before Xmas would be good.

Therefore diet and cardio will be big factor. Also I need to start hitting left side rehab harder so will focus on PL training for BP, DL and SQ, I know the weights will be low for some exercises but I really need to get this sorted now.

Gear is being dropped right down too, I know it is unduly sensible of me but feel it is time to clear out. I'll let the gear dissipate out of me so may even have no jabs until June 1st when back from hols.

Not sure plan for after hols, we shall see.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Change of plan due to a few personal issues but also timing. Smolov is now off so no 300, I'll have to be happy with my 280 until later in year.
> 
> New aim is to be in decent shape (if I can get to 18st then great) for my holiday on May 21st - same shape as before Xmas would be good.
> 
> ...


I've noticed you loose a lot of fat pretty quick,

Do you hit the fat burners pretty hard etc I never use t3 think I should start putting it in my apppetite is terrible


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> I've noticed you loose a lot of fat pretty quick,
> 
> Do you hit the fat burners pretty hard etc I never use t3 think I should start putting it in my apppetite is terrible


My appetite is massive and my consumption of Guinness/Cider is substantial so if I just tidy up diet/beer then it drops off. Add in cardio and T3 then it amazes me how quickly it comes off. I think I have a fairly fast metabolism anyhow.

I don't use any drugs which make me feel sh1te so DNP/Clen/ECA etc are all out. I was using a lot of RIP last time but won't use any this time so will be interesting to see the effect/difference that the RIP had as I will use nothing this time (there will be large amounts of test in system anyhow so this will dissipate in time but will still be substantial for a number of weeks IMO).


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> My appetite is massive and my consumption of Guinness/Cider is substantial so if I just tidy up diet/beer then it drops off. Add in cardio and T3 then it amazes me how quickly it comes off. I think I have a fairly fast metabolism anyhow.
> 
> I don't use any drugs which make me feel sh1te so DNP/Clen/ECA etc are all out. I was using a lot of RIP last time but won't use any this time so will be interesting to see the effect/difference that the RIP had as I will use nothing this time (there will be large amounts of test in system anyhow so this will dissipate in time but will still be substantial for a number of weeks IMO).


So basically you just stop getting on it lol,

Fair play bud good luck with the cut keep this updated you still working with hilly?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body Day 1*

New regime starts today, so no gear, no beer, no Smolov, diet and 4 days of gym as below:-

M : Upper 1

T : SQ

T : Upper 2

F : DL

The plan is to really push over the next 7 weeks to see if I can improve and rehab the left hand side. This will govern future direction and strategy.

Today will be light day to gauge where I am.

*BENCH*

Warmups

95 * 3 - first two flew up and then touch on third.

85 * 5 - felt OK, until I start to feel it and then body squirming to get under bar on right hand side.

85 * 5 - same as above.

Notes : all right hand side, no power on left.

*OHP *(front of head, down to chin, seated on Smith)

Warmups

60 * 5 - felt OK, little pain in front delt.

60 * 5 - same.

60 * 5 - slightly harder, more pain.

Notes : all right hand side, no power on left.

*Skulls*

Warmups

25 * 5 - couldn't get left arm in right position, and couldn't get it to fire.

25 * 5 - doesn't feel right.

25 * 5 - same.

Notes : all right hand side, no power on left.

*BB CURL*

40 * 10 - felt good, concentrating on straightening both arms at bottom, no swinging.

40 * 10 - excellent.

40 * 10 - getting harder but good reps.

Notes : body working in unison, power was fine, more there.

I am not allowing myself to get overly despondent, even when fatboy @Nov was out-benching me (felt like crying really as I was the one who dragged him down the gym 3 years ago, I was benching 150+ IIRC). I'll just have to crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> So basically you just stop getting on it lol,
> 
> Fair play bud good luck with the cut keep this updated you still working with hilly?


NAIL ON HEAD :thumb:

THanks mate, sorting own diet out this time, want to play about a little.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dont have time read through it all but what happened with your experiment of 10g of test or whatever it was??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Weight has dropped to 266lbs since the cessation of the AAS and the cleanup of diet.

Not 100% today, sleep has been broken and stomach upset/squits. Looking forward to squats anyhow.

I am sticking to 50mcg T3 and 50mg Proviron every day with an Ai/HCG when I feel like it. No jabs now.

*SQUAT *(usual kit with SBDs)

Stretching and foamrolling

60 * 6 - nice stretch

100 * 6 - fine

145 * 4 - this always feels heavy, I have to switch on after this.

190 * 2 - no issues here feeling strong.

215 * 1 - smashed this up, very strong, great confidence for top sets.

230 * 4 - fook me, this was such a struggle, 100% all out, legs nearly gave way on 4th rep, didn't expect it to be this hard, must be loss of weight and no gear!! Wanted to bail it here and then switched into Smolov mode, reminded myself that 2nd set is always easier than 1st. Technique not 100%, legs not wide enough, feet not pointing out at correct angle, bar not low enough.

230 * 4 - again, very, very hard, had to dig deep, 4th rep was a grinder. Same technique issues as 1st set.

230 * 4 - technique sorted, sniff in, first one flew up, nearly took off at top, 2nd and 3rd fine but 4th was a real grinder again.

Tough, tough session, much tougher than it looked on paper, I didn't feel anywhere near full power, maybe 85%.

@Dig wanted me to do leg press and leg curl but nothing left. Will try to keep going next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Dont have time read through it all but what happened with your experiment of 10g of test or whatever it was??


5g some weeks, 2.5g others dependent on feel etc, got a 280KG squat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 263lbs

Amazing how quickly the weight falls off me when I clean diet up, although I may be a little depleted after squats yesterday. Definitely feeling less bloated and much tighter.

No ill effects from squats yesterday, quads not even tender so, as I thought, I was not 100%, defo push on next week.

I'll probably go to the gym anyway today and do some light swimming and also hit the jacuzzi etc, relaxing after sitting at my office desk all day.

Dig wants me to hit the gym 4 times a week and burn cals that way rather than cardio, fine by me, I would rather lift than incline walk.

Metabolism is raging, eating so much more clean food, always hungry and so hot, walking about house in just shorts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cutting diet looks something like this:-

1 - 500ml unsweetened almond milk with 2 scoops pro powder.

2 - 3 large baked potatoes - 3 tins tuna with light mayo, 2 bananas.

3 - 200g fish/chicken, 300g mash.

4 - 300g fish/chicken, 500g mash, brocolli.

5 - 6 whole eggs on 2 slices wholemeal toast or 500ml unsweetened almond milk with 1 scoop pro powder and peanut butter/cashews/almonds.

If I am hungry, I just eat more of the same. No alcohol, loads of water and sleep. No idea of macro breakdown/kcals etc but once weight loss stalls, I will add in cardio and tidy up diet again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> . No alcohol


I give it a week lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I give it a week lol


Thanks mate for the support and belief.

I give it 2 days :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY II*

Weight : 263lbs

I didn't make the gym yesterday as we had a fire alarm which took about 2 hours out of my morning and fooked up my schedule. Not worried though, rest was required, quads a little tender and hunger was unreal.

Weight remained constant even though I had to rush out to buy and demolish a packet of smoked mackerel yesterday afternoon and indulged on far too many cashews yesterday, was starving most of the day.

Ideally, I'll drop another few pounds by Saturday weigh-in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cutting diet looks something like this:-
> 
> 1 - 500ml unsweetened almond milk with 2 scoops pro powder.
> 
> ...


Jesus you get the carbs in mate lol

Only jealous


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus you get the carbs in mate lol
> 
> Only jealous


Morning Robrigo,

As you know I always favoured high P/F and low C. Anyhow, I worked with Hilly before Xmas and he switched me to high P/C and low fat. I loved it, didn't deplete, didn't lose strength and didn't feel hungry so that is my methodology from now on.

Also, I am a greedy bugger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Robrigo,
> 
> As you know I always favoured high P/F and low C. Anyhow, I worked with Hilly before Xmas and he switched me to high P/C and low fat. I loved it, didn't deplete, didn't lose strength and didn't feel hungry so that is my methodology from now on.
> 
> Also, I am a greedy bugger


I've been on no more than 200g carbs for a good 12 weeks now lol

Had a few binges, can't wait to have high carbs again 

Greedy.... You.... Never noticed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY II*

Dragged myself down to the gym for Upper II, trying to remain optimistic and positive but pretty superficial TBH.

*CG BENCH*

60 * 8

85 * 4 - struggled with left hand side on 3rd and 4th. Too heavy.

75 * 5r * 3s - correct weight, feel struggle on left hand side with elbow trying to skirt out wide.

*DBELL INCLINE BENCH*

16 * 8 - light

22.5 * 8 - nice weight, vagueness on left hand side at times.

27.5 * 6 - felt heavy, got my mate to guide left hand side as it was all over the place, straight line power was OK once he helped with direction, got to 6 and left went, weight hit chest.

22.5 * 8 * 2 - nice weight

I also wanted to do dips but couldn't even hold myself at top.

Even though it was a very disappointing and disheartening session, I learnt what was actually behind the issue. Basic laws of mechanics state that if you are pushing away from the body, you will have to have a strong base to push from, to be able to harness the power. The movements I am struggling with need a strong base emanating from behind the shoulder, essentially the top quarter of the back. This is precisely the area which gives the most pain and has been affected by the bike injury from years ago. When I tense the right hand side in position for a bench press or punch, then I can feel all of the muscles behind the shoulder area tighten up nicely, when I do this for the left hand side , I can feel no bunching of muscles behind the shoulder. I believe I need to strengthen these muscles up (maybe not all of them but certainly some of them):-

Trapezius

Rear deltoid

Levator scapulae

Rhomboideus minor

Suprasinatus

Infraspinatus

Rhomboideus major

Teres minor

Teres major

Serratus Anterior

My physio thinks that tightness/bunching on left hand side of upper back may have impacted/impinged on nerve tissue, this has now been released (after loads of stretching etc) so these muscles should be ready to fire back into action. I just need to work them and work them hard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 261lbs

Weight continues to fall off me very easily, I'll be hitting my target early at this rate. I will have a cheat night tomorrow night anyhow.

I have decided to add a little winny in, just 100mg/day, for strength/recomp but also because I have so many orals. These are ProChem winny dated 2010-2013 so need to be used along with loads of other orals/gear I have. I should really stop collecting gear (seems to be a hobby of mine).

Deads today, working up to a heavy double, whatever that is. Left side affects deads though so maybe 260/270, I dunno.

Cissus and ZMA arrives today so I'll add these to the mix.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Two lates nights on the bounce mean I am a little tired (when I say late, I mean after 10pm  ).

I haven't done any deads since before Smolov so maybe 8 to 10 weeks. Looking forward to them anyhow.

Early session today with @Nov as he had work commitments.

*DEAD* (chalk only)

60 * loads

100 * 6 - nice stretch

140 * 4 - analysing the lift, I feel very right-side oriented, like all power from right side.

180 * 2 - flew up, no issues.

225 * 1 - no real issues, a little more effort than I thought it would be.

270 * 1 - form was wrong, too much over bar, bar away from shins, ground it up with 2 hitches, all out. DIsappointing as I should be ripping this up, definitely being affected by left hand side issue.

*CG UNDERHAND PULLDOWN*

5 sets working up to 41kg a side and then 2 downsets. Really concentrating on ensuring the left hand side works, focusing on upper left quadrant of back, felt some nice aching, spine side of scapula and also all of the upper left quadrant. This exercise felt so nice and like it was doing so much good that I got carried away and done lots of sets, more than I should have and I ran out of time. I was meant to do a rowing movement too (machine was busy when I tried to get on it before pulldowns).

Another disappointing day affected by left side issue. When back from New Orleans, I will definitely get it sorted, whatever it costs.

Cissus arriving today so will be starting that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hope you get it sorted soon mate! What's your dead PB at moment? Got the 300 yet?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Weight : 261lbs
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some gear porn mate :thumb: Sounds like you might need a wide angle lens :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon mate! What's your dead PB at moment? Got the 300 yet?


Same as it has been for 2 years mate, 288, the injury was lurking for longer than I thought.

As soon as it is sorted, the 300 will be mine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> I'd love to see some gear porn mate :thumb: Sounds like you might need a wide angle lens :lol:


I'll sort it later


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I'll sort it later


Some serious weight your lifting there too mate... What are your aims mate? You have the power of a power lifter but don't look like a fat git like most of them so im a bit puzzled :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 260lbs

Another 1lb loss yesterday without really trying, down to 260 which is 1lb above the weight I was at when I took the photo before Xmas. I'll keep going and take photo before holiday.

Added in Cissus yesterday, I felt a cessation of pain in the left shoulder area, maybe placebo. I will continue taking it. Also took ZMA for first time before bed, definitely knocked me out so high hopes for both of these.

Cheat night tonight, looking like Chicken Fajitas with potato wedges followed by cheesecake hopefully.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Some serious weight your lifting there too mate... What are your aims mate? You have the power of a power lifter but don't look like a fat git like most of them so im a bit puzzled :lol:


Morning mate, aims are 300DL, 300SQ and 180BP (288,280 and 166 are current PBs). Struggling bad with left shoulder injury though at moment so have to get this sorted first. I'll throw a pic up when I get down to 252lbs/18st, will have full abs then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *REST DAY*
> 
> Weight : 260lbs
> 
> ...


Cheesecake brings all kind of gainz!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER I DAY*

Weight : 264lbs

Weight has spiked up 4lbs after monster cheat night on Saturday and I also indulged in Sunday roast dinner. No issues, back on track today, all food prepped.

Great weekend, lots of DIY, family time and food. In bed at 20:00 last night 

Dig has got me doing some new exercises today, based around rehab of the shoulder.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER I DAY*

Feeling really healthy at the moment, lots of good food, sleep, water, no alcohol and weight is at a good number for me. Back on rehab today.

*DBELL SHRUGS* (palms facing legs)

30kg, 40kg and then 50kg 4s * 8r. Lots of crunching and cracking on first set, rest were fine, 50s are heaviest DBs at the gym. Felt nice across the traps, usually very, very tight so decent exercise to work them.

*BEAR HUG MOVEMENT* (arms straight and do a bear hug motion, shoulder blades should come forward when contracting and move back on the negative)- 10r x 4s.

I did these on cables and these really hit the spot, 1 plate, 2 plates, 3 plates * 2 and then 2 plates. I could really feel these around scapula area, bang on the area where I get pain/discomfit and I could feel the area burning. love this exercise.

*REAR DELT HANG AND SWING*

Same exercise as rear delt flye facing bench but with arms completely straight. Used 5kg on these and did 4s & 15r, could defo feel the burn at the end.

*PUSH UP PLUS*

Again focusing on the upper left quadrant of back and scapula area. Decent exercise, I only did 4s * 10r but felt as though they were hitting the spot.

Much more focused and enjoyable rehab session. Hopeful that this kind of sesh will spark something back into life.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going well in here I see mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Going well in here I see mate!


Great to see you mate, hope you are well. Are you back on forum now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Great to see you mate, hope you are well. Are you back on forum now?


All good,on here when time allows......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER II DAY*

All has been derailed this week by a small health issue which the missus had, needing a visit to A&E and a small operation to get it sorted. What started out as a small blood blister (looked like this) on her fingertip has turned out to be Pyogenic granuloma (Pyogenic granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) which is a small capillary bleeding under the skin which won't repair itself. Only option it to cauterize it which has incapacitated her with regards to the kids so I have been sorting them out as well as working (WFH Tuesday). No gym, no food prepped, lack of sleep and tiredness.

Anyhow, back in gym today for upper sesh followed by squats and deads tomorrow. Playing catch up now this week. No idea as to weight but will have put some pounds on I reckon.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *UPPER II DAY*
> 
> All has been derailed this week by a small health issue which the missus had, needing a visit to A&E and a small operation to get it sorted. What started out as a small blood blister (looked like this) on her fingertip has turned out to be Pyogenic granuloma (Pyogenic granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) which is a small capillary bleeding under the skin which won't repair itself. Only option it to cauterize it which has incapacitated her with regards to the kids so I have been sorting them out as well as working (WFH Tuesday). No gym, no food prepped, lack of sleep and tiredness.
> 
> Anyhow, back in gym today for upper sesh followed by squats and deads tomorrow. Playing catch up now this week. No idea as to weight but will have put some pounds on I reckon.


Sorry to hear that mate, hope all is okay. I'm sure you'll be back down to your weight in not time :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER II DAY (REHAB)*

Great to be back in the gym. Stretching and foamrolling was done first.

*BENCH*

60 * 10 - feeling good on left hand side

87.5 * 5 - felt strong and powerful through these.

87.5 * 5 - starting to squirm under bar on 4th and 5th rep, trying to take left hand side out of equation. Got the 5 though.

87.5 * 5 - needed a touch by @theProducer on the 5th, power disippated very quickly.

*Seated OHP (to front) on Smith*

45 * 10 - nice stretch.

67.5 * 5 - definite more right side on this exercise, powered through them.

67.5 * 5 - good reps, no real issues.

67.5 * 5 - starting to struggle on reps 3 onwards, needed touch on 5th.

*SKULLS*

25 * 10 - felt good and strong, much, much improved on last week.

25 * 10 - strong again, left hand side is OK.

25 * 8 - strating to tire and struggle with left elbow flaring out, all over place from reps 6 onwards.

*BB CURL*

45 * 12 - went for this, thought I had blew myself out, right bicep inflated massively.

45 * 8 - fine, deep reps.

45 * 8 - getting little tired, ground last 2 out.

Much improved rehab day with left side showing a lot of improvement, felt better and am much more hopeful of recovery now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Struggling with motivation at the moment, had to drag myself the gym, always feel this way when gear is very low. Indeed, I am almost natty now with no gear since Mar 29th. I will rectify that pretty soon.

*SQUAT* (SBDs, belt, sniff, gumshield, Adipower IIs).

60 * 4 - stretch.

100 * 3 - OK, felt lower right back a little.

140 * 2 - felt heavy.

185 * 1 - again much heavier than it should, game head not switched on.

225 * 1 - almost all out for this, FFS, need to switch on and sort myself out. Very heavy stepping this out too.

240 * 3 - took 5 mins before this, concentrating on breathing, visualising the lift, 3 big snorts of sniff, really fired me up, 100% aggression now, first rep was almost 100% and next two were off the scale. Just made it.

240 * 3 - again, sorted out breathing, took 8-10mins, visualisation, 3 snorts, attacked the bar, much easier than first set, still heavy and hard but 90%. Great the way my body adjusts and the second set is always easier than first.

*Leg Extension*

Full stack * 8 - I always find it hard to motivate myself after squats and cannot be fooked with machines etc. @Dig I would prefer an extra top set of squats mate. Anyhow, got through these, 150KG or so, pretty tough.

*Leg Curl*

100KG * 8 - nice burn on hammies, enjoy these once I start them.

Great to be doing some heavy work again, I need to get in deadlifts, I may try to attempt them tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Restful weekend, spent with kids, in garden, swimming etc. Cheat on Saturday night and also Sunday roast yesterday so hopeful of decent deads today.

*DEAD (chalk only)* - gym have made me put down some matting when doing DLs to stop the noise when I put the weight down, very thin so no help when it comes to deads but it does prevent rolling of the bar so I seem to take more time over setup.

60 * 6 - nice stretch.

100 * 5 - good form.

140 * 4 - concentrating on form, trying to keep arris down, failing in that respect.

185 * 3 - this felt heavy today. Felt weak on left hand side.

220 * 8 - time to switch on, got to 6, had to stop for breath, same to 7 and 8 when breath gave out. Was more there strength wise but CV gave out, disappointingly. I did force the air in beforehand too, wanted 10, Dig asked for 6+.

*MACHINE ROW* (2 count squeeze shoulder blades together at top of each rep)

8r x 4s - concentrating on form with these and holding in contraction position. 35KG a side, 40KG a side and 2 * 45KG side, Hammer Strength MTS Row. Felt these working upper left quadrant of back and scapula area, lovely.

*FAT MAN PULL UPS*

I did 10, 9 and 8 reps, I was getting bad cramp in right bicep doing these.

Decent start to the week, look forward to heavy squats (250KG) later on in week.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

In on this aha you monster!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY I*

Two early nights, good food and hydration meant I felt sparkling this morning. Little earlier in gym today, had a lot of food and water though.

Foamrolling and stretching, traps and areas of back which are tender from DLs yesterday.

*BENCH*

60 * 5 - feels good, strong.

70 * 5 - fine.

80 * 5 - can feel weakness on the left.

90 * 5 - @theProducer popped out to help, struggled on LHS again, got the 5 unassisted.

90 * 5 - felt heavy, needed touch on LHS for last two.

90 * 4 - really heavy, nothing left on LHS, @theProducer had to help out a lot here. Exceptionally disappointing BP session.

*Seated OHP to Front*

48 * 5 - feels fine.

60 * 5 - very right-hand oriented, OK though.

70 * 4 - wanted 5, was heavy, all right side.

48 * 10 - just made it.

48 * 9 - failed on last rep. Disappointing OHP session.

*SKULLS*

27.5 * 8 - left elbow flaring out and felt unnatural. Struggled to 8.

25 * 8 - same as above.

Today was a workout which leaves me feeling despondent and in despair. I have to get this fixed after New Orleans.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I would just drop the weight on bench to 60 and try hit 3x15 with good controlled form. Leave the 'heavy' weights till it's sorted or gradually add 2.5kg to the 60 each week, eventually you'll be banging 100kg for 3x15. Sounds scary and very frustrating though mate, don't let it get you down, just another obstacle to conquer!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Disgraceful session due to the fact that I spent all day drinking yesterday.

*SQUAT*

60 * loads

100 * 4 - feeling surprisingly OK.

140 * 2 - flew up, no issues.

180 * 1 - nice rep, felt powerful.

225 * 1 - great rep, felt good.

250 * 1 - bit of a grinder, leant forward a little and felt lower right back. Stopped here.

I will punish myself by going 1RM at the weekend and do a proper squat session.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY I*

Motivation low, lifestyle and diet poor, looking forward to holiday now, 16 days to go so 16 days of living clean and trying to get weight down. Scales at home are broken and ones at gym are missing (how convenient  ) so will weight myself ASAP and will try suit on on Saturday morning, I may need a quick Keto or even DNP run!!

Anyhow, not 100% today so decided on rehab day. Two sets at a challenging weight on the below:-

BEARHUG MOVEMENT

V BAR TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

STRAIGHT ARM LAT PULLDOWNS

PUSH UP PLUS

BB CURL

SEATED OHP (machine with separate weights/grips for each side)

SEATED CG PULLDOWN TO CHEST

Got a good sweat on, and I felt much hungrier and thirstier after the gym so good move.

Squats on Thursday and DLs on Sat at 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 265lbs, not too bad actually and condition OK, belt buckle on work belt fine. I did jab some gear recently so that would have pushed it up. Amazed that weight is that low after my antics TBH.

Food was perfect yesterday and bang on what I need to do for next 2 weeks. Following a modified Hilly diet, so low fat but I am watching carbs too, water is the only drink to pass lips too, sparkling water though 

I was 259lbs before Xmas when pic was taken so actually OK at 265, I still want to drop some though, will push now until hols.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Diet felt a little harder today, hungry but stuck to it.

Missus went docs for BP reading so I tagged along and got mine down by proper equipment.

120/78 BP which is ideal, happy with that. BPM was 81, mine is always high and that is good for me.

Heavy squats tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 263lbs

Diet, sleep, rest and fluids spot on yesterday. A nice drop of 2lbs since yesterday.

Heavy squats up to a double at 250 today so I am ready and excited for that!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

All prep has gone well, food/rest/fluids etc etc. No excuses.

*SQUAT*

Stretching and foamrolling

60 * 8 - lovely.

100 * 6 - all feels great.

140 * 4 - very, very light.

180 * 1 - form and techinque is perfect, like nothing on bar.

220 * 1 - again very easy.

230 * 1 - this is defo going to be my day, this shot up and nearly took off my back at top of set.

240 * 1 - starting to get serious, lots of deep breathing for this, easy.

250 * 2 - first rep was very easy, 2nd was about 95%, I really wanted to go for 3rd but no spotter so didn't go for it. Maybe I should have in retrospect.

*DOWNSETS*

220 * 6 - easily the toughest set, magnitudes more difficult than the top set, had to lie down after this, Smolov-esque.

190 * 8 - pretty tough, got to 5, stopped/rest, 7 and then 8.

Booommm, I'm back, amazing what a difference good rest/sleep/nutrition/water can do. Really felt like I had worked hard in gym, clean living is the way forward.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight : 263lbs
> 
> ...


Few pints of black and a packet would go down well about now lol

Good workout mate Glad to see you focused


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice lifting HG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY II*

Feel really good, healthy and bursting out of skin. Decided to hit the gym for a little rehab of the shoulder area.

2 sets on each medium weight concentrating on form and stretch on left hand side.

Stretching and foamrolling

Hammer Strength Chest Press

Bench Press

Barbell straight arm lift (to front)

Shrugs

That was it really, maybe I have forgotten an exercise. Heavy deads at 1RM tomorrow, early, as early as Tony Giddings will get out of bed and unlock the gym


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Sill very sore and tender from squats on Thursday. Not 100% about hitting gym, told myself to MTFU so I went to 1RM.

*DEAD*

60 * 10

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2

210 * 2 - felt heavy

240 * 4 - all out on last one, sh1te.

240 * 1 - all out.

Glad I went and had a laugh with Tony Giddings and the boys. Disappointing session again, as usual with upper body.

I've had an interesting morning, somebody bodged a job in my house (dishonestly), he went to Vietnam not long after, he was seen back in town this week, so I was hunting him in all the boozers in WGC.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Going back abit here mate but how did that experiment go with the high test?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Going back abit here mate but how did that experiment go with the high test?


This was the outcome:-


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> This was the outcome:-


Nice! How much is that?

What about health effects etc in general?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Nice! How much is that?
> 
> What about health effects etc in general?


280KG. Felt awesome, I did 5g some weeks, 2.5g some weeks so didn't stick to the dosages. 100mg prov, 50mcg t3, etc etc.

Health great, never been better, prefer straight test than a mix of gear. I will get echo/blood done in June too.

I have a plan for June when am back from New Orleans. Should be good and get me 300SQ.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds good mate! Best of luck

Any idea how much nmol that was when on 5g?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds good mate! Best of luck
> 
> Any idea how much nmol that was when on 5g?


No idea mate, just know it was great, superman time, sex god-like etc etc. Maybe just in my mind though 

Should have took on the 300SQ really.

How's the lifting going?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> No idea mate, just know it was great, superman time, sex god-like etc etc. Maybe just in my mind though
> 
> Should have took on the 300SQ really.
> 
> How's the lifting going?


I've just had gyno surgery mate so 2 months off lifting.. Just started my cut with a new journal and first session back is today!

Will be good to be back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I've just had gyno surgery mate so 2 months off lifting.. Just started my cut with a new journal and first session back is today!
> 
> Will be good to be back


Good luck, will pop in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Good weekend doing stuff with kids and around house, weather was great yesterday so went to Willow's Farm by St Albans, awesome place for kids.

A bunch of guys from my new work (including @paulanderson) are going to do heavy squats on Wednesday so I am working around that. Rehab today, SQ W and DL F.

Food has been good and sleep has been fine too.

2 or 3 sets on each exercise, trying to push the weight but keep form as tight as poss.

Started with usual stretching, dislocations and foamrolling.

BEARHUGS

FACEPULLS

FLYES

SKULLCRUSHERS

HAMMER STRENGTH SEATED CHESS PRESS

PREACHER CURLS

Felt much better today and shoulder stability was much improved from last week. I'll keep plugging away until I can get down to see the chiro.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

My diet has been very clean but high in cals so not really dropping much weight but feeling really healthy and good so decided to do some cardio today!!

I took 100mcg pharma T3 (Tiromel) this morning, bad idea, shirt was wet under arms and across back when I got to work and I am overheating badly.

Stretching etc.

30 mins incline walking at 120-125BPM.

Jacuzzi for about 10 mins, very, very hot.

Enjoyed it.

Also I have emailed Hassan Zaid with an overview about injury ect so want to visit him in early June.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Booked in to see Hassan Zaid on Thursday June 11th at his Mayfair clinic (sounds posh, £150 for first consultation and £70 for each session thereafter so expensive but, if I can get this issue sorted, it will be worth it).

Squats at 8am with about 6 guys from new job (@PaulAnderson is one of them, the rest I don't know), they are varying abilities from about 80KG up to 180KG SQ PB. It will be good fun, some of them want technique tips etc, others just fancy squat session/camaraderie etc.

My plan is:-

SQUAT- 227.5x3, 242.5 3x3, 215 5r x 2s

Off to bed soon in preparation.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

All prep has gone well, nutrition/rest/sleep/rehydration. No excuses.

Working out with @Nov and @paulanderson along with another 3 lads from new workplace.

*SQUAT*

60 * 8

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2 - powered up, very light, game on.

227.5 * 3 - as I was stepping this out, I caught my left foot on something, maybe dodgy matting, floor isn't even, moves ehn people on running machine etc, nearly lost the bar, left leg buckled and jarred my lower back badly, just held the bar, did 3 reps. I wasn't going to continue but really wanted to crack on. Will gauge how it holds up on the 242.5 set.

242.5 * 3 - big load of sniff, unsure about this lift, lower left back is twitchy and painful, anyhow, got through the 3 reps OK but third was 95% all out.

Binned it here, had to take time to get back to office, sitting down a few times on way. Feels tender, eating and drinking now, nothing serious but may put me out for a few days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from 10 days in New Orleans, great food, architecture, people and an awesome time was had. Brother got married, I was best man but no speech, happy days. I ate what I wanted and also drank a little too, didn't get smashed once though. Weather was good 90% of the time but T-storms hit occassionally and they were fierce with thunder and lightning. The place is such a party city, I would like to go back without the kids!!

I would expect to lose weight without the forcefeeding.

Heavily jet lagged and tired so will hit the gym tomorrow. Catching up on work stuff.

Will knuckle down now, have let things slip in May due to new job, job issues and also holiday. Hassan Zaid on 11th too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1*

Weight : 258lbs

After 2 months of half-assed training, drinking too much and eating whatever I felt like (which is usually healthy anyway to be honest), I am ready for the comeback. I feel 100% rested and hungry with desire for the gym.

Dig has planned Smolov for me over the coming months to hit 300SQ. I will keep going now until I get it, no excuses.

I have an appointment on Thursday with Hassan Zaid for my shoulder injury so hopefully get that moving too.

No gear for 2 months so jabbed 3g Precision Sust and HCG on Friday. 50mcg of T3 and 100mg Winstrol per day from today. HCG and Aromasin when I feel like it. Not decided on cycle yet, probably high dose Sust (maybe 3g a week) with fast-acting gear and orals towards the end of Smolov.

Quiet weekend watching Herts Strongest Man (@MRSTRONG won the Opens - good physique, tall with no gut), BBQ, gardening and takeaway pizza with kids last night. Loads of food so all systems go.

I looked at the training schedule for the week which Dig has given me and though it looked very easy and I would breeze through it. What a helmet I am 

*SQUAT (SBDs and Power Perfect IIs)*

60 * 10 - nice stretch

60 * 10- nice stretch

100 * 4- nice stretch

145 * 8 - fook me, got to 4, had to stop, body screaming out to bail it, dug in and ground the rest out. Absolutely ridiculous and shows the damage I have done. I will punish myself for it.

145 * 8 - little easier, getting into a groove, singles from 4 again but stronger, better technique, more power.

145 * 8 - easiest set of the three, body was coming online now, sweating profusely, loads of deep breaths before.

155 * 5 - Difficult, more difficult than they should have been but ground through them.

162.5 * 2 - fine

162.5 * 2 - fine

175 * 1 - powered through this one, easy.

I did 250 * 2 about 3 or 4 weeks ago so I know some power is there, as proved above but endurance was awful. Lots of work to do!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hello mate good to meet you finally yesterday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> hello mate good to meet you finally yesterday


Likewise mate, was surprised that you was so tall (must be 6'2") and also so lean. Definitely looked pretty athletic for a SM.

Well done on the win, quality!!

When is the bout anyhow? I would love to come along to that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Likewise mate, was surprised that you was so tall (must be 6'2") and also so lean. Definitely looked pretty athletic for a SM.
> 
> Well done on the win, quality!!
> 
> When is the bout anyhow? I would love to come along to that.


yeah 6"2 18 stone been training hard for the fight that was due to be on 30th may but that was cancelled so it looks like october/november probably in manchester .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2*

Weight : 262lbs

Weight is coming on nicely with the addition of gear, increase in cals and cessation of alcohol.

Legs are in bits so an Ibuprofen and Paracetamol have been taken so I can hit the gym this morning.

Sleep/rehydration etc have all been spot on. Schedule today is similar to Monday just a little heavier.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to see you're back on it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Holiday sounds good mate, 1 place I would love to see but never think of going there, would love to see most of America to be honest


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice to see you back on it.... you crazy fooker.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2*

Legs are very painful, cannot bend properly so lots of stretching will be required. As mentioned, all preparation has been spot on so no excuses.

*SQUAT* (SBDs and Power Perfect IIs)

60 * 10 - nice stretch

100 * 4 - nice stretch

155 * 8 - powered through these no stops. Blowing very hard and was still a big effort. 8th was a bit og a grind.

155 * 8 - easier, body adjusting, lots of aggression, lots of breathing deep beforehand. Got to 4 and then singles.

155 * 8 - easier again, legs loosening up a little, got to 6 and singles. Really sweating by now.

160 * 5 - fine to 3 and then two singles. Pretty difficult, legs are so sore it is ridiculous.

175 * 2 - fine, 2nd on toes a little.

175 * 2 - fine.

195 * 1 - easy.

Resting and eating now. I'll take another paracetamol and Iburpofen and MTFU 

@Dig, I'll keep going heavier this week, testing myself. I know I am off plan but I want to really punish myself and also test limits this week to give us a good idea about where I am for next week. I'll add 10KG to each set above on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Good to see you're back on it mate


Thanks Rob, hope you're well, not been on here much.



Adz said:


> Holiday sounds good mate, 1 place I would love to see but never think of going there, would love to see most of America to be honest


TBH, we would never have gone but it was bro's wedding. Was pretty cool though. Back to grindstone now.



Michael81 said:


> Nice to see you back on it.... you crazy fooker.... :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I have a plan for next month


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm good thanks mate, 6 days into a "SHIC"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back from consultation with Hassan. Good news is that no OP is required (although he is slightly concerned I may have a disc bulge around C7, only slight chance) and that reprogramming my movements and "switching on" muscle groups will see me 100% again, 6 -10 sessions needed starting Monday.

He has given me exercises to do and also need to massage pec minor with golf ball.

When he cracked my neck, the noise it made was horrific and I squealed in pain (he did this in a few places, sure he enjoys it), the neck area feel better already.

Essentially the issues emanate from the neck area (C7) and mainly affect the triceps and lats, not the pecs.

100% buzzing from prognosis, quality chiro, why didn't I see him before FFS!! Once he sorts this, I will go for a MOT once a year and would recommend that everybody should do the same.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I'm good thanks mate, 6 days into a "SHIC"


What does this entail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What does this entail


30 days...

Day 1-10 400mg Test ED with 250mg Oxys ED

Days 11-20 100mg NPP ED

Days 21-30 100mg Tren A with 100mg Var, 100mg Winny ED


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> 30 days...
> 
> Day 1-10 400mg Test ED with 250mg Oxys ED
> 
> ...


Lovely, should see some solid gains from that. I am in the middle of designing a 30 day SHIC too, strangely enough, should be ready to go early July, will be epic!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Lovely, should see some solid gains from that. I am in the middle of designing a 30 day SHIC too, strangely enough, should be ready to go early July, will be epic!!


Yours will be more I imagine lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Yours will be more I imagine lol


Just talk at the moment, but 1g Sust a day for 30 days has been mentioned, we shall see..........


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just talk at the moment, but 1g Sust a day for 30 days has been mentioned, we shall see..........


 lol

All for strength again?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 3*

Prep has been fine, in bed at 8p and asleep quickly. Lots of food and water last night.

Feeling very optimistic after the session with Hassan.

Concentrating on speed, depth and power out of hole.

*SQUAT *(SBDs and Power Perfect IIs)

60 * 10 - nice stretch.

100 * 4 - nice stretch.

145 * 4 - fine, very deep and powerful.

160 * 5 - flew through these, no issues, no stops.

160 * 5 - ditto

160 * 5 - 5th was slightly slower.

160 * 5 - got to 3 and then singles, getting tougher. Feeling little tired, 3 heavy squat sessions this week.

172.5 * 3 - powerful and deep, enjoyable.

185 * 2 - aggression high, lovely deep reps. No problems.

185 * 2 - ditto.

215 * 1 - little sniff before this, aggression high, slightly slower than I wanted, only just according to @theProducer but powerful.

Good to get this week behind me. Worked hard and got through it fine. Bring on Smolov.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> lol
> 
> All for strength again?


Just for fun really  . I'll be going for 300 Squat too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Just for fun really  . I'll be going for 300 Squat too.


i`ll beat you to it , you see my 180 bench ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i`ll beat you to it , you see my 180 bench ?


Will be end of July for me and I'd love to see you try 

No, haven't seen it mate, fire it up, really want 180 bench but this shoulder issue has fooked me for 18 months.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Will be end of July for me and I'd love to see you try
> 
> No, haven't seen it mate, fire it up, really want 180 bench but this shoulder issue has fooked me for 18 months.


i cant rush my squatting as not long started again lol i might pop a suit on though just to hit 300 lol

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155630205240203/?type=3&theater


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i cant rush my squatting as not long started again lol i might pop a suit on though just to hit 300 lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155630205240203/?type=3&theater


This content is currently unavailable

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.

I don't have Facebook as I am not a female/teenage, is this allowed to be viewed by public?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> This content is currently unavailable
> 
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
> 
> I don't have Facebook as I am not a female/teenage, is this allowed to be viewed by public?


try again its open now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> try again its open now


Looked easy, more there. Great lift!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looked easy, more there. Great lift!!


cheers , went up very well considering i had one of the worst hangovers ever :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just throwing a few ideas around, I am proposing a JW experiment, starting on August 1st. 1g Sust a day leading up to 300SQ. All will be Precision Anabolics.

Plan is 2.5g June, 5g July, 7g August. Obviously started on June stuff.

Food will be immense, as expected, will be sorted by Hilly, training by Dig, Ansamone will be run at 10iu+ day. Lantus at 180iu a day too. I have a load of fast acting slin so this may be added. Cannot be fooked to add anything else. Usual proviron, t3, aromasin etc etc.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Just throwing a few ideas around, I am proposing a JW experiment, starting on August 1st. 1g Sust a day leading up to 300SQ. All will be Precision Anabolics.
> 
> Plan is 2.5g June, 5g July, 7g August. Obviously started on June stuff.
> 
> Food will be immense, as expected, will be sorted by Hilly, training by Dig, Ansamone will be run at 10iu+ day. Lantus at 180iu a day too. I have a load of fast acting slin so this may be added. Cannot be fooked to add anything else. Usual proviron, t3, aromasin etc etc.


Ansomone at 10iu a day will cripple you lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Ansomone at 10iu a day will cripple you lol


Never tried it mate, just ordered 1200iu.

Hope it is good


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Just throwing a few ideas around, I am proposing a JW experiment, starting on August 1st. 1g Sust a day leading up to 300SQ. All will be Precision Anabolics.
> 
> Plan is 2.5g June, 5g July, 7g August. Obviously started on June stuff.
> 
> Food will be immense, as expected, will be sorted by Hilly, training by Dig, Ansamone will be run at 10iu+ day. Lantus at 180iu a day too. I have a load of fast acting slin so this may be added. Cannot be fooked to add anything else. Usual proviron, t3, aromasin etc etc.


That's sounds fecking beastly... But I am going to have to ask - do you actually need that much gear :lol: curios tbh...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Never tried it mate, just ordered 1200iu.
> 
> Hope it is good


On par with western pharma mate

It's v good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> That's sounds fecking beastly... But I am going to have to ask - do you actually need that much gear :lol: curios tbh...


Dunno mate, all depends on food I suppose and intensity of training. I'll let you know later. Should be fun any way.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym this week, multiple reasons, work, life and me being a bellend. Will hit it hard next week.

@Dig, I'll use last weeks training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1*

Diet has been shocking for past week and no gym. I have been rehydrating over the weekend, monster pizza meal last night for Fathers Day.

*SQUAT *(SBDs, Belt, Power Perfect IIs)

Stretching and foamrolling

60 * 6 - nice stretch

100 * 4 - nice stretch

140 * 3 - felt fine, nice and deep. I have no aggression today at all, felt lazy and relaxed in gym, don't know why.

170 * 9 - felt heavy, got to 5, then 7 and then 9. Same as usual really, always find first set a killer, doesn't worry me anymore as I know body will respond.

170 * 9 - easy, flew through these, 9 deep, fast reps, no stops.

170 * 9 - second set must have taken a lot out of me, much, much tougher, got to 5, then 7 and then 9. One or two a little high I think.

170 * 9 - hardest set of day, blowing badly, sweating a lot of ****e food and beer out of me, got to 5 and then singles, reps 6 and 7 were monumental. Pressure headache afterwards.

Good to be back, enjoyed the gym, was a poor session, felt lazy and uninterested, will sort myself out for Wednesday. I was struggling badly with lower back from second top set onwards as I have been digging fence post holes and carrying tons of stuff all weekend, no real excuse though.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Been a while since ive been in , your still looking like a monster mate an 7g of gear aha! Change your name yo bruce banner!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Feeling positive after working on some exercises and stretches which Hassan has given me. A lot of pain has dissipated from neck and shoulder area. Just need to sort out the lifting now.

Anyhow, today I did my stretches and foamrolling and then concentrated on the below:-

1. Engaging lats and tris by doing an exercise he showed me whereby I roll the shoulder back and down whilst squeezing lower lat.

2. Golf ball massage on pec minor.

3. Wide grip pulldowns, with massive stretch at top of movement. UH CG PD too.

Hassan doesn't want me to do any benching movements for 4 weeks, obviously I ignored him and tried to reprogramme my DB BP with very light weights and they felt good all the way to 20KG (big weights for me now  ).

I got massive cramps and aches in lower left lat on exercise 1 so I am defo engaging them.

Buzzing, maybe I can stop lifting like my 4yo boy soon!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@bail - never tried it mate, hope it does it's job. 1.50 per iu so not bad.

@A1243R - nobody needs more than 250mg e10d but I do this for fun so let's have it 

@little_johnson, cheers mate, let's see what happens first, 300SQ is the aim.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, squats today for a change - 185 7r x 5s

Went to see Hassan for 2nd appointment yesterday, he was amazed at how much progress I had made and was very happy with things. He will even let me bench up to 60KG and use a slingshot too. I will keep working on the exercises and stretches. He is based in Mayfair and I was walking up Park Lane before the appt, and Stephen Hendry was walking down, I nodded and said "Hi Stephen", he nodded back, claim to fame fookers  Anyhow, defo on the suspect list, sure he would be hanging out in Soho later that evening (yes, I know he was married etc).

I'll update after the session today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suspect list lol

He's an ugly fùck isn't he 

Cycle looks mental mate, should be fun!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am trying to step the eating up in readiness for Smolov. Yesterday's diet as below:-

100g protein (from whey) in unsweetened almond milk

300g smoked salmon

3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 12 boiled eggs

2 bananas

1tr Pineapple Juice

Monster roast dinner with two large chicken breasts

100g 81% Cocoa Dark Chocolate

100g protein (from whey) in unsweetened almond milk

Drinks : sparkling water, black coffee with sweeteners

I will increase as fast as my guts will allow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2*

Hovering around the 120KG mark at the moment, slightly heavier than I like to be but have started gear again so maybe water.

Diet, fluids and sleep spot on, slight dicky stomach but nothing to be worried about.

100mg Winstrol, 30mg Halo.

Looking forward to today, left side is feeling so much better, feeling so much more optimistic, life is good 

*SQUAT*

60 * 6 - nice stretch.

100 * 4 - nice stretch.

140 * 4 - feels light.

185 * 7 - fired through these, fast, deep and powerful, no stops.

185 * 7 - harder, got to 5 then 2 singles.

185 * 7 - I do not remember this set, not like me!!

185 * 7 - getting harder now, got to 5 but slower, then 2 singles.

185 * 7 - much harder, 4, then singles, struggling for breath at the end, dizzy and lower back really pumped.

Struggled to get back to office, had to sit down halfway, back pumped to hell, still feeling weekend I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Legs a little tired today. Food, fluids and sleep (in bed at 20:00) all perfect, no deviation from plan.

Left hand side is feeling much better.

Stretching, exercises and foamrolling first.

DB BP up to 30kg - the 30kg DBs flew up, no weakness felt.

BB BP up to 60KG (Hassan said no heavier) - flew up, no weakness.

CG PD - light weights, few sets, burn in left lower lat.

Everything is coming along nicely and feeling very positive, buzzing actually. Not too long ago, I struggled on the 14KG DBs for BP!!

Rest and lots of food now in readiness for 197.5 5r * 7s tomorrow at 1RM, working solo so stepping it out from mono.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *REHAB DAY*
> 
> Legs a little tired today. Food, fluids and sleep (in bed at 20:00) all perfect, no deviation from plan.
> 
> ...


Morning mate, do you only ever run Test or do you add in other injectable compounds?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Morning mate, do you only ever run Test or do you add in other injectable compounds?


Morning,

I have run lots of different combos to be honest, probably best was 2g test/1g Tren/1g Mast about 2 years ago.

As I am getting older (41yo), I am trying to stick to Test/slin/GH and a few orals if possible.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Morning,
> 
> I have run lots of different combos to be honest, probably best was *2g test/1g Tren/1g Mast* about 2 years ago.
> 
> As I am getting older (41yo), I am trying to stick to Test/slin/GH and a few orals if possible.


That sounds crazy :lol:

Okay mate, How do you find GH?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> That sounds crazy :lol:
> 
> Okay mate, How do you find GH?


Whereabouts are you from in NW? I am originally from North End of Birkenhead 

I have found GH pretty ****e up to now but am ordering some Ansamone so have high hopes.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Whereabouts are you from in NW? I am originally from North End of Birkenhead
> 
> I have found GH pretty ****e up to now but am ordering some Ansamone so have high hopes.


Birkinhead bloody hell :lol: Where do you live now? London?

I live near to Knutsford mate, Junction 19 of M6


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Birkinhead bloody hell :lol: Where do you live now? London?
> 
> I live near to Knutsford mate, Junction 19 of M6


Posh Cheshire Set, hey!!

Work in Canary Wharf, live in Hertfordshire (commuter belt).


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Posh Cheshire Set, hey!!
> 
> Work in Canary Wharf, live in Hertfordshire (commuter belt).


Haha I wish mate!

Sounds good, would love to work in Canary Wharf tbh, what do you do for a living? We have an office in London and when i finish my degree i think i might make the move for a few years!

How longs the commute?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Haha I wish mate!
> 
> Sounds good, would love to work in Canary Wharf tbh, what do you do for a living? We have an office in London and when i finish my degree i think i might make the move for a few years!
> 
> How longs the commute?


Canary Wharf in the summer is unreal, whiplash city from looking at all of the unreal birds, loads of bars etc. Phenomenal place in Summer.

I am an IT Consultant for the Investment Banks (freelancing to whoever will pay the most).

London is great until you want kids then got to move out.

Commute is an hour which is good for London!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Canary Wharf in the summer is unreal, whiplash city from looking at all of the unreal birds, loads of bars etc. Phenomenal place in Summer.
> 
> I am an IT Consultant for the Investment Banks (freelancing to whoever will pay the most).
> 
> ...


Sounds good :thumb: By the sounds of what you spend on gear and food you make good money :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good :thumb: By the sounds of what you spend on gear and food you make good money :thumb: :lol:


Tremendous amounts of money to be earnt down here if you are good enough.

Confidence/cheek goes a long way


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Tremendous amounts of money to be earnt down here if you are good enough.
> 
> Confidence/cheek goes a long way


Thats why i fancy it :thumb: Im in construction project management and you here of stupid figures being thrown around down there at the moment.

Ps: Sorry :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 1*

Preparation has left a lot to be desired. Camping for first time with kids on Saturday so sleep was broken, then went on lash all day yesterday and got to bed about 1am. Up at 04:15, dehydrated to death, not looking forward to the first day of Smolov!!

100mg Winny and 30mg Halo. As much water down me as poss, not much food.

Working solo.

*SQUAT *(SBDs/lever belt)

60 * 4 - nice stretch, feels good.

100 * 3 - lovely reps.

140 * 2 - nice and deep, feels light.

185 * 1 - fine, felt easy.

215 * 3 - not looking forward to this, mind didn't want to do it, had to have a blast of sniff, very difficult.

215 * 3 - again sniff, again very hard, got a feeling this is going to be a tough and long day.

215 * 3 - some of the "Morning Crew" started to trickle in "The Stud" Steadman, Tall Chris, Drunken Ian the Judge, Asian Jim, MMA Jack etc so having a crack with the boys seemed to switch me on and fire me into action, cannot fail a lift in front of these. Smashed through these, easy, no stops. Body has switched on. Throwing water down my neck, sweat lashing off me.

215 * 3 - easy.

215 * 3 - easy.

215 * 3 - easy.

215 * 3 - first two easy and then third was a grinder, starting to tire, blowing very hard after this, having to lie down now between sets.

215 * 3 - again first two easy, third was tough.

215 * 3 - singles now, third very slow, all out.

215 * 3 - big load of sniff, aggression high, really pushed hard but still third was very slow.

Relief to get through those, struggled to walk back to office as lower back pumping so much. Water, food now and an early night tonight. Chiro tonight too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Early night, very sweaty night though, still a little tired and legs are tender.

Chiro was OK, I get the feeling now that he has done what he can and it is down to me to work on the exercises and routines in the gym. I won't see him now for a while I reckon.

I'll push a little harder on the BB BP and DB BP today and see how it goes. Usual stretches/routines and also some CG PDs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Working solo, gym quiet, must be too hot for the casuals at the moment.

Lots of stretching, exercise routines and foamrolling first.

DB BP up to 35KG (up 5KG from last week, not pushing too hard, concentrating on form/technique/engaging lats etc).

CG PD - up to 23.5KG a side, very slow and controlled, trying to ensure the left hand side is engaged and the right hand side doesn't take over. Got cramp in left lat and can feel it burning now.

Enjoyed the session, the issue seems to be responding well and progress is steep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2*

Weight is coming on quickly, 271lbs this morning, gym weight yesterday was 124KG. Looking and feeling fine, breathing OK, this weight is comfortable at the moment.

Aim : 190KG 9r * 4s.

Looks fairly easy on paper but experience tells me that Smolov tests me every day so probably much more difficult than it looks.

Legs still feel heavy from Monday, food has been very high, sleep OK if a little sweaty from heat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY 2*

Weight : 124KG

Aim : 190KG 9r * 4s.

Legs are heavy and leaden. Paracetamol and Ibuprofen are in, 30mg Halo.

Prep has been good, no excuses.

*SQUAT *(SBDs, Power Perfect IIs and sniff)

Dislocations, stretches, foamrolling, drills etc.

60 * 4 - nice stretch.

100 * 4 - nice stretch.

140 * 3 - feels heavier than Monday.

165 * 2 - went up fine.

190 * 9 - fired through these, no stops, fast powerful, took a while to recover breathing.

190 * 9 - much, much harder, got to 5, then 7, then 9. Almost all out. Struggling with lower back pumping, lying on floor between sets, amount of sweating was ridiculous, deep breathing between sets.

190 * 9 - singles all the way, controlled until 5, slow, deep reps, then it was battle time, struggling through the next 4, stopping at top for each one and forcing air in, all out. Really struggling with lower back now, not sure I can make the 4th set, lying on floor, breathing so heavy.

190 * 9 - took 10 mins for back to settle and for me to get enough breath in, again singles, got to 5 OK and then each was grinder, pressure headache from 8 onwards, lying on floor, couldn't get enough breath in, almost panic time, one of the lady PTs asked if I wanted CPR  She's pretty fit so this perked me up!!

Hardest session yet in this wave, 9 out of 10 on Smolov scale. Struggling with lower back to get back to office. Buzzing I got through it, eating loads now and sinking water. Rest day tomorrow and back in on Friday.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

london-gear said:


> We offer a relatively inexpensive version of this product here in the UK.
> 
> We are a new up and coming equipment brand so would appreciate any support. Bump.
> 
> http://www.london-gear.com/bench-aid.html


fück off


----------

